# UDGags-125g-New Pics (7/19/16)



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Latest 2016 Layout*









*2015 Layout*
_It grew out more than this but I didn't save any pictures for some reason. If I come across a later picture I'll update this at some point. _









*2014 Layout*









*2013 Layout*









*Tank-*125 gallon, 72"L x 18"W x 24"H 
*Sump -*Aqueon Proflex Sump Model 4 w/Biomedia Kit
*Overflow-*CPR CS202 w/aqualifter
*Return Pump-*Mag 1800
*Heaters-*Two Hydor External Eth 300 
*CO2 System-*GLA Supreme CO2 Regulator, Mag 9.5 w/Fractioning Impeller, GE High Flow Household Water Filter Unit (GXWH40L)
*UV System*-Turbo Twist 12x
*Wavemaker-*Vortech MP40
*Lighting-*Two ATI 36" 8x39W Dimmable SunPower w/Controller
*Bulbs-Combination of these listed*
Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Flora T5 Lamps* (36" (39W)) 
Giesemann PowerChrome Midday T5 Lamps* (36" (39W)) 
ATI Blue Plus + T5 HO Aquarium Lamps (36", 39W) 
ATI Purple Plus T5 HO Aquarium Lamps (36", 39W) 
GE Starcoat 6,500K T5 High Output HO Aquarium Bulbs (36", (39W)) 

*Controller*-Neptune Systems Apex Controller

*Substrate-*4" of Amazonia (10-9L bags)

*Hardscape*
Mazanite Wood 

*2015 Flora*
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Variegated'
Ammannia Senegalensis
Crypt Striolata
Eichhornia diversifolia
Eleocharis 'belem' (DGH Belem)
Hottonia Palustris
Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'
Ludwigia "Red" Hybrid
Persicaria Pratermissa
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Wallichii 

*2013 Flora*


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like you have a lot of work to do. I will be watching this thread intently as I am going to start a 125 gallon soon.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Lab_Man said:


> Looks like you have a lot of work to do. I will be watching this thread intently as I am going to start a 125 gallon soon.


It's not work if you enjoy it  

I got a good portion of the plumbing dry fitted and some cemented together today. Waiting to finish the cementing of the PVC until my wife is out of the house because of the fumes.

I've been playing with the aquascape and background/above tank ideas. I really don't like the look behind the tank so I want to spruce it up or cover it up some way. Here are some better picks of the wood and stone. The final picture(s) is of me playing with the aquascape.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll be following this thread. Good luck with it; should be fun to watch the fish school in and out of the plants and wood. I think your fish choices are great.

I'm also planning a 125 but will likely go with a canister instead of a sump... I simply don't have enough time to spend fine tuning a sump. But, there are lots of great threads on this forum regarding sumps. I'm curious why you are using the Hydors instead of in sump heaters?

You seem to have a lot of light there. I'm considering using 2 rows of T5HOs suspended over the tank, but I may add one additional row and consider a midday burst. 

Good luck with that Bacopa. I never could get it to do anything. 

Keep posting pics, and happy holidays.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually have two canister filters that I originally bought but decided to go with the sump instead. I think both methods work fine but personally I like the sump method better. 

I had the two hydor's is the only reason I'm using them. I plan on picking up a heater(eheim-Jager) for sump down the road but didn't want to spend the money right now. I live in Ohio so I definitely need back-up heaters. The hydor's uses 5/8" connections (same as UV unit) so removing them from the plumbing scheme won't be an issue.

Yes, the lights are overkill but it's the dimmable unit so I can run them around 30-40% power and have really good spread over the entire tank. The other reason is if I ever decide to go with a reef the lights will work for that application as well.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Any updates? This looks like an exciting build, and I can't wait to see what you do! (I'm a HUGE fan of DIY backgrounds, too) The wood and stone you have is fantastic, it must be terrible to have so much choice - lol.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't done too much with the holidays and my work schedule. The wife and I were traveling to see our families for a week or so. I have the next 3 days off so plan on finishing off the plumbing.


Aquasoil has a 1/7/13 delivery date
My second light is still on back order but the initial date they gave me was the week of the 7th.
I believe I have everything else except for the plants and fish. Plants I'll order once I have all the equipment setup and running. Fish will be a few months down the road.
So I probably won't post much until the weekend of the 12th I'm guessing. If I have time I'll show some pictures on my plumbing....not very exciting 


Oh yeah, I'm probably scraping the DIY background or at least holding off. I started it and don't really like how it's turning out. It's in my garage and I'll probably mess with it over the next few months. I did spray paint the back of the tank a flat black to get better contrast and hide the ugly wall behind it.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I spent today finishing up cementing all the pipes and then I took them to work and used the paint booth to spray painted them all black.





























I also worked out my EI dosing scheme this evening if anyone is interested.










I'll probably put together all the plumbing tomorrow (it's drying overnight at work). I did mount some of the electrical equipment yesterday and worked on setting up the wireless network with the controller.

If anyone has any comments/questions/suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

The 10 bags of Aquasoil got delivered about an hour ago  

I finished all the plumbing this past weekend but still have a little bit to do in terms of electrical. I was having issues setting up the router connected to the controller last night. I can manually control everything but it's not quite automated yet...hopefully tonight.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Filter Setup*

























*Leak Check*









*Everything Works*

















*The tank is currently draining so after dinner I'll be adding AS and starting to aquascape.*









*Brief look under the tank at my dry ferts*









*Screenshot of the Apex Control Panel on Computer*










I also have the Android app hooked up so I can control everything from my phone :icon_lol:

So here is my current plan/to-do list....


Add aquasoil tonight (1/12/13) and start aquascaping.
My second light that was on back order shipped Friday. I should get it Monday according to the tracking number. I'll hang the lights this upcoming week when I have time.
Install hooks inside cabinet to hang some tools.
Clean up room
Fill CO2 tanks
Buy Plants

I'm not entirely happy how the electrical/controls/back wall looks in terms of aesthetics so I know I'll do something with it sooner rather than later.

Once I start aquascaping tonight I'll post pictures for feedback.

If you have comments/suggestions/etc. I'd love to hear them.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Comments? Thoughts? Ideas?










Sorry for the reflection










Pieces I have to work with not in the tank


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I almost passed out when I saw all that good stuff on your floor! lol This tank will be great!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I almost passed out when I saw all that good stuff on your floor! lol This tank will be great!


Yeah, I thought it would be nice having a lot of pieces to work with but it just makes it harder making decisions..lol. I've been moving rocks and branches for like 2hrs.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol. I think you should decide to send your surplus to Virginia. It's my moral duty to lighten your burden :wink:


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great! It's hard to tell if you have a grade on the substrate. I find in my tanks, a light grade makes it more pleasing to look at.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a slight grade (0.5-1.0") from front to back.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Lots of good stuff in this tank!



UDGags said:


>


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Lots of good stuff in this tank!


Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So the piece on the right, I had buried the base. It looks like this



















I took a suggestion from Tom Barr and flipped things so it would look more natural...going to work on this setup some more tomorrow. I'm not completely happy with the rock layout.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I especially like the piece on the left - this does look much better.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually like the piece on the right (darker wood) more. I'm going to change/mess with the left side more today. I just don't think it flows very well right now.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Tried a setup with all the wood on one side...Thoughts?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Changed it some....hmmm....


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

UDGags said:


>


I love that piece on the right.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Try #101


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

That one looks real nice 

But the depth of the substrate throws off the proportions of the aquarium in my view.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Cardinal's Keeper said:


> That one looks real nice
> 
> But the depth of the substrate throws off the proportions of the aquarium in my view.


It's 4" of substrate...I could always put a piece of black plastic/tape at the bottom to cover a couple inches.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I like this version the best. But I would ad some more "root" looking driftwood in the front left corner. To balance the scape better and create better depth
http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa434/UDGags/IMG_7846_zps71d9cd7a.jpg


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Quick update for tonight....


First off, I decided to get rid of the piece of wood on the left. I am purchasing one that better matches the layout from Tom B. So I probably won't have an update for a week or two. 
Got the lights hung up
I ordered some more toys today...Apogee PAR meter, LaMott's AQ-2 test kit, TDS handheld meter, a couple back-up aqualifts, aqualifter holder and a replacement pH probe. I also grabbed some leftover SS mesh from work to cover the CPR202 inlet.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Toys


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

New toys are always fun haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlexDrops (Jun 20, 2012)

Cardinal's Keeper said:


> That one looks real nice
> 
> But the depth of the substrate throws off the proportions of the aquarium in my view.



like he said! i would change the depth of the substrate for sure; it looks a bit too even...too thick. I would create some slopes, make the substrate thinner at the middle. Everything else looks really good! Great stuff!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I plan on doing that. I bought another piece of driftwood that better fits the layout so waiting for that to be delivered before messing with the AS more. I was more trying to get the wood figured out in the pictures above. I never really liked the one on the left but kept trying to make it work. The new wood piece was shipped earlier this week so I'm hoping I get it tomorrow but if not probably Monday.

I have plants being shipped Saturday and Monday so I should get them early/mid next week.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

I am looking forward to when you get the lights going. I am pretty set on getting the 4x48" dimmable model, but would like to see how they work for someone else first, haha 

Im hoping you can do a long fade in and long fade out. Like a 3 hour fade in to full on for 6 full hours and then a 3 hour fade out. Or Even a 5 hour fade in and out with only a 2 hour full.. Now Im getting crazy?! lol :icon_cool


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium*

I have the lights on now burning in the bulbs. My units have two channels (4 bulbs each) and 8 time settings per channel.

For example...
7:00 0%
8:00 20%
8:05 0%
.....up to 8 times.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

UDGags said:


>


this is my favorite. very dramatic.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

The Wood and Rock placement on the right hand side in post #19 is AWESOME!!! The wood all on the left looks great too, BUT you loose the awesome shape of the right hand piece when done like that! Can't wait to see the new piece of wood!!! 

I agree with the soil looks WAY TOO DEEP!!! When looking at Amano's setups his Aqua Soil is only about 2" deep in the front! SO I would remove at least a inch or 2 from the very front of the glass, then slope the rest to the back while creating a "mounding" look where the wood is sitting. 

ANYWAY this is a AWESOME BUILD, and I am enjoying seeing all of the high end stuff you are using! SUBSCRIBED 4 SURE!!!

Drew


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks..I already changed the soil. I wasn't really worried about the soil in the above pictures more so the wood and rock.

You can see the soil slopes in this picture. The rocks and wood are just set in there while I wait for the new piece of wood (hopefully today but no tracking #) so don't comment on them since they will be adjusted.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Got the wood today...










Filled with water....wood is floating, crap everywhere, etc. 










Waiting on the temperature of the water to get up a bit more and than putting plants in.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium*

Looks good so far!!

That is very nice piece of wood!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

UDGags said:


> Got the wood today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are some of the things you are controlling with the Apex? Any dosing pump/s being added?

I know you haven't used the ATI fixture to it's fullest potential, but how do you find the programming and options?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

mrkookm said:


> What are some of the things you are controlling with the Apex? Any dosing pump/s being added?
> 
> I know you haven't used the ATI fixture to it's fullest potential, but how do you find the programming and options?


Apex currently has the return pump, Vortech, CO2 pump, CO2 solenoid, heaters (2), UV, aqualifter, temp probe and pH probe.

I'd like to eventually get dosing pump but can't justify the cost right now with a baby on the way. 

The ATI units are very nice. I've programmed them and used all the options. I have them setup for a 10hr photoperiod and dimmed to around 50 micromoles. Since they have their own programming system I don't have them on the EnergyBar.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Plants are in but not where they need to be. With the wood floating and cloudy water I was just happy to get them in the soil wherever there was a spot. Hopefully, this weekend everything will be settled down enough for me to rearrange.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

h4n said:


> Looks good so far!!
> 
> That is very nice piece of wood!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Yeah, when I first got the piece I didn't like it but its grown on me.

I got your plants today. I think overall I got too many..lol.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I removed the rocks and the branches and they are soaking in a 55 gallon tub. I have the main wood pieces anchored with rocks right now. I got slate to do it right but haven't had time to get to it. I plan to add the hard scape materials back in the tank in a week or so. Also plan on rearranging the plants.

The plants are doing well overall. A few didn't make it but most have new growth and I'm liking the color on most of them after 5 days.

A few tank specs....125mL/min of CO2 and 8hr photoperiod at 120 micromoles (dead center at substrate).


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Some close-ups


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Day 7 Update*

I got 20 more plants (L. senengal(2), Tonia(10) and red Lud(8)) yesterday. Still haven't had time to work on the hardscape...hopefully this weekend.

Here are some pictures....I need to work on the picture taking..the colors aren't coming through like they do in person.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Those plants are starting to look pretty good right now and you are off to a good start! I wouldn't do anything different parameters wise if you ask me. Is that a Wallichii looking that happy or Hippuris? Either way, they look good!

Also, when taking pics of the tank turn the flash off on the cam so we can appreciate the colors with you


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I think its more the reflection I'm getting. Even without the flash they don't look "right". I'll read up some in the photography forums here and see what I can change. The camera is a Canon T2i and I have a couple lenses available.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So I found time Sunday to add rocks and scape a bit. I plan on attaching the anubias to the wood but need to pick up some thread or fishing line. I then need to figure out a plant for the middle...tempted to pick up some "white" anubias for the spot. Any ideas?

I like the look of the tank overall so far. I really need to give it a few weeks to grow and fill in but I think I'm off to a decent start.

I also figured out how to block out the excess light to remove the reflection. I hung up some black felt across the top of the tank/walls. It's actually solvent absorbent material I borrowed from work. 

If you got questions/comments/suggestions let me hear them!

*Day 12*


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

*UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-2/11/13)*

Your tank is coming along nicely and plants look healthy!



from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-2/11/13)*

Looking good!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love the placement of the stones. Really looks good. The pieces of driftwood really are in a perfect spot. Keep up the good work.

So when are you going to add the fish?


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks great. Shape of the wood is very dramatic and it's texture is unique.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-2/11/13)*

Thanks everyone

I'll add fish when the tank is cycled...zero ammonia. It usually takes 1-2 months for this to happen so at least a month before fish/shrimp are added.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

*UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-2/11/13)*



UDGags said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I'll add fish when the tank is cycled...zero ammonia. It usually takes 1-2 months for this to happen so at least a month before fish/shrimp are added.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Are you using the 'new' Aquasoil?



from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

mrkookm said:


> Are you using the 'new' Aquasoil?
> 
> 
> 
> from my iP 5 via Tapa.



Yes, ten 9L bags, normal type


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-2/11/13)*



UDGags said:


> Yes, ten 9L bags, normal type


Wowie! 10x


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Day 14*

Measured the water tonight....

Temperature-78F/26C
pH-6.2 (from probe, 7hrs into photoperiod)
TDS-250
Hardness-180-200ppm
Alkalinity-50ppm
Ammonia-nitrogen-1ppm....so unionized ammonia was basically zero. I am going to check when CO2 is off and the pH is above 7.

Tap water report has 187 ppm for hardness and 82 ppm for alkalinity.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I'm sorry I haven't seen this journal sooner!!!!!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice plants in there!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

drewsuf82 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't seen this journal sooner!!!!!!!


It's okay..its fairly new.



hydrophyte said:


> Nice plants in there!


Thanks

I still want to do a riparium (even got an empty tank). My wife really like cichlids so I've been following your new setup getting ideas. Ahh, so many projects I'd like to do.


I'm looking to get some Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' for the tank if anyone knows how to get some.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

very clean looking for early stages of growth
im impressed to be sure!!
subbed

also as an aside
i have tons of blyxa i need to get rid of shortly
and ludwigia red which i noticed u have a nice stand growing in


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

UDGags said:


> I think I'm ready to share my current project...
> *Bulbs-Combination of these listed*
> Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Flora T5 Lamps* (36" (39W))
> Giesemann PowerChrome Midday T5 Lamps* (36" (39W))
> ...


its so nice to see other people experimenting with different bulb options. 
tanks look soo much nicer with a broad spectrum


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, this is the combo I have in each ATI at the moment. I typically run at 70% for 8 hrs resulting in 125 micromoles in dead center of tank. I really want to try some of those red ones I've seen a few of the nicer tanks using lately. If nothing else they look cool.

1. Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Flora 
2. Giesemann PowerChrome Midday 
3. GE Starcoat 6,500K T5 High Output HO 
4. ATI Blue Plus + T5 HO 
5. ATI Purple Plus T5 HO 
6. GE Starcoat 6,500K T5 High Output HO 
7. Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Flora 
8. Giesemann PowerChrome Midday


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

they are nice, i have one on my 75 gallon. i have 3 geise middays, ati blue , ati purple, and a UVL 455 nm/red slap dab in the middle

its actually not my favorite bulb, it really only just looks cool, but as plants tint themselves it does help make that color stand out more

the purple plus is my favorite, followed by a wavepoint redwave.. its actually purple, with more red than the ATI purple plus


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

this tank is going to be so boss


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Quick update


Rearranged and going to rearrange again. Not liking the plant layout in terms of contrast.
I have more plants coming in, which include 3x Alternanthera Reineckii 'rosaefolia' , 5x rotala japan red, 3x Amannia Senegalensis and *5x Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini'*
I treated the tank this week with no planaria to kill all the damn snails so water is bit cloudy still.
I semi-placed (oto's in QT) an order for 15 oto's and 30 amano's, which I hope to get next week or the following week depending on the QT. I've also been eying a couple pleco's 

I also need to update my controls on CO2 and lights before adding the livestock. Right now I have them on full blast and I plan on making it more refined since I got the controls to do so.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Tank Parameters*

*3/2/13*
Temperature-79F
pH-6.2
TDS-310
Alkalinity-80 ppm (4.5 dkH)
Hardness-160 ppm (9 dGH)
CO2-66 ppm
Ammonia-0 ppm
Nitrites-0 ppm


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally found some Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini!!! Yay...I managed to get my hands on one baby....its already so pretty...


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, cost a bit for the 5 stems but well worth it. Also have my eye on another plant...we'll see if I can get it. 

Looks like Oto's/shrimp will be another week. They came in pretty beat up so they are in QT a bit longer.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm getting in some new plants tomorrow as mentioned above but decided to take some pictures today just to document and show everyone. I don't like the placement of a few of the plants and will move things around tomorrow when I get the new plants in. I think I got good colors and growth so far. Enjoy!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

This is going to look great when it fills in...
Love the reds!


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice arrangement! Definitely looks to be an amazing tank once everything fills in.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> This is going to look great when it fills in...
> Love the reds!


Thanks, getting more red plants tomorrow.



toksyn said:


> Very nice arrangement! Definitely looks to be an amazing tank once everything fills in.


Yeah, I wish I could fast forward a few months.


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, fantastic, subscribed for future updates!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So I moved the plants around and I think this is where I will keep everything for a couple months while everything grows out. I am still waiting on my Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini' but it should be here this week. I plan on putting it in the center where the empty spot is.

I should also get some amano's and oto's in the tank this week and then the local chapter is having their fish auction on March 23rd and I hope to pick up a some tank mates then depending on whats available.

*Day 39*


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Water Parameters (3/12/13)*
pH-6.35
Temperature-77F
TDS-342ppm
Alkalinity-70ppm/4 degrees
Hardness-155ppm/8.7 degrees
CO2-50 ppm (falls almost perfect on this chart)
O2-6.8 ppm

I decided to drop the temperature to 73.5-74F on the controller. I hope to increase the oxygen level 1-2ppm.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Just realized I was making a stupid mistake with oxygen levels. I've been adding excess Excel since I have no fish/shrimp to take care of algae, etc. My daily routine was adding ferts, excel and then I took measurements. If you didn't know if you put excess excel in it will decrease the oxygen levels.

So I am going to stop dosing Excel and remeasure then the oxygen levels this weekend.


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

looks awesome!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

keep_on_keepin_on said:


> looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool picture of Ludwigia Inclinata Cuba with the different leaves.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats a deficiency of some sort..those other stems next to it is pantanal right? Sure its not the same species?...itll start puttin off a bunch of side shoots soon...once the shoots are long enough I would snip them off and plant them and throw away that stem... unless you just wanna keep it


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

sjb1987 said:


> Thats a deficiency of some sort..those other stems next to it is pantanal right? Sure its not the same species?...itll start puttin off a bunch of side shoots soon...once the shoots are long enough I would snip them off and plant them and throw away that stem... unless you just wanna keep it


Well they were all sold to me as Ludwigia Inclinata Cuba and Rotala Indica 'True' is to the right. I'm not a plant expert but if you look at the full tank picture (below) I have 2 stems slightly different in the middle so they might be pantanal. I like the color on them 

I think the leaves are different because that stem up rooted a couple days ago and was floating at the top of the tank for 12-24hrs so it was exposed to air.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank is dreamy.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

I really like your colors. When mine is all done I'd like to have a similar range.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/10/13)*

Quick cell phone picture of what just came in the mail 










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/15/13)*

Nice!!!

Good luck with them.
And then share it 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/15/13)*

Haha, of course I'll share.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

UDGags said:


> Quick cell phone picture of what just came in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks nothing like what I have labeled mini. Your leaves are very large compared to mine!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are Tropica's pictures. I think mine looks similar but a bit brighter/pinker. We'll see how it grows out. I'm not sure if the current form is emerged or submerged either.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are emergent growth..... mine keep getting algae on them...nothing else in the tank just the mini...im not sure if they dont like soft water or what but my water is very soft here...whats your water like up there?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

UDGags said:


> *Water Parameters (3/12/13)*
> pH-6.35
> Temperature-77F
> TDS-342ppm
> ...


This was a few days ago...I stopped dosing Excel since to hopefully raise the O2 before putting fish in.


I did drop the temperature for a day and can push up the O2 that way if needed. I have those numbers recorded down stairs but I haven't posted them.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

how are you measuring o2?
and i hate the chart. 
how much of a ph drop are you seeing before and after co2 injection starts?
average of 1.3-1.4 ph drop would be neccessary for a 50 ppm range


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> how are you measuring o2?
> and i hate the chart.
> how much of a ph drop are you seeing before and after co2 injection starts?
> average of 1.3-1.4 ph drop would be neccessary for a 50 ppm range


I use Lamott test kit for all the tests. I have a Hanna meter for the TDS. Apogee meter for PAR. Lab grade pH probe and temperature probe hooked into my Apex unit. I also have measured the CO2 from cylinder via water displacement. I think I got a pretty good testing setup.

7.4-7.5 down to 6.3-6.4 on average for pH. Here is the last 7 days if you're curious. The variation is/was due to me playing with the temperature, dosing Excel, etc. You can also see where my last water change was 










LaMott's AQ-2 test kit, PAR meter, TDS meter


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

cool stuff right there!
and i should have put more emphasis on AVERAGE
KH if its true alkalinity changes the ph relationship, not the amount of co2 injected


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I love doing the testing. It fits right in with what I do for a living.

I test every few days to a week and I do get variation. I also have Seiryu stones, which throws another variable into the equation. 

I mainly test to see what parameters change when I adjust/change something. Yes, I can read what experts say but it sinks in more when I change something and then directly measure the change.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

absolutely. it never makes sense to me until i see it happen
direct cause and effect answer are hard to deny!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Did a major trim on a lot of the plants, tossed the Hygro Brown in the garbage and rearranged a few bunches. 

I will post an updated picture sometime this week (water is a bit cloudy right now)


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I added 21 Otocinclus and 41 Amano shrimp today. I bought them from Aqua Design Innovations (forum sponsor). Without getting into reviews, I would definitely buy from ADI again 

I have the pH at 6.6 with a kH of ~4.5 so I should be around 33 ppm of CO2. I'll increase it slightly tomorrow and try and push the envelope but figured I would give the fish/shrimp a day to adjust. If I increase the pH to drop the pH to 6.5 that adds ~10ppm of CO2 so I need to be careful at this point. I'll probably target 6.55 but at that point its only as good as my pH probe and calibration. Saying all that, all the livestock looks happy and is moving around. I have good oxygen with the sump so I think I should be fine in the 40-50 ppm range of CO2.

Pictures to follow


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

unedited full tank shot


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the plant that is in front to the right of the very pink ones in the center in front of the stone.?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/19/13 with lots of pictures)*

Lobelia card. dwarf

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

very pretty. love the symmetry of it & the colors just pop!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/19/13 with lots of pictures)*



keep_on_keepin_on said:


> very pretty. love the symmetry of it & the colors just pop!


Thanks...now time to wait and let it all fill in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccbeauch (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank is looking good!


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

you're tank rocks. Nothing like working with a lot of volume. Opens up the possibilities with gear and fish/plant variety. Are you in the Aquatic pet business or is it just a hobby?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Idrankwhat said:


> you're tank rocks. Nothing like working with a lot of volume. Opens up the possibilities with gear and fish/plant variety. Are you in the Aquatic pet business or is it just a hobby?


Haha, just a hobby. This is actually my first planted tank. My first fish tank was when I was in middle school/high school (clown loaches, plecos and danio's (which died very quickly). I left that tank with my Dad when I left for college and that was back in 1999-2000. Once I graduated I lived in an apartment that did not allow pets. I ended up buying a house a few years back and was ready to setup a 125g tank but had some issues with water in the basement so I had my foundation waterproofed (big money) and then had the entire basement refinished. I then got engaged and we got married (big money) last year. So once January came around and I had some extra cash my wife said go for it. Now we're expecting our first kid so I will probably be stuck with one tank for a while.

Saying all that I have read TPT, Barr report, APC, Krib, etc. for 5+ years and learned a lot *without* evening having an aquarium. My B.S. is in chemical engineering and masters in materials engineering. I work as a composite/polymers research engineer at a world class organization. My personality is to do the job right and I always want to know why somethings works or doesn't. For example simply saying high levels CO2 will gas fish is not enough for me. I want to know the details of the acidosis process.

Here is what's next to my office at work.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

cool. You're job sounds stressful. Tell your wife you need a small nano tank for the office.  I've kept tanks seriously since I was a kid and have worked in different shops on and off throughout my life to stay up on all the latest technology or fish. Planted tanks were and still are a very background niche even within the fish keeping hobby itself. Everyone is so enamored with the bright colors and uniqueness of the marine hobby. I'm making it my mission here in the Daytona Beach area to show people how incredible a thriving freshwater (non-african cichlid) planted system can be. The great thing for me is my friend who owns the shop I work at occasionally is very in tune to the new gear and lighting that is out there so I get to "play around" with a lot of new stuff - without having to buy it! It's what led me to add another tank to the many I have now.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Idrankwhat said:


> cool. You're job sounds stressful. Tell your wife you need a small nano tank for the office.  I've kept tanks seriously since I was a kid and have worked in different shops on and off throughout my life to stay up on all the latest technology or fish. Planted tanks were and still are a very background niche even within the fish keeping hobby itself. Everyone is so enamored with the bright colors and uniqueness of the marine hobby. I'm making it my mission here in the Daytona Beach area to show people how incredible a thriving freshwater (non-african cichlid) planted system can be. The great thing for me is my friend who owns the shop I work at occasionally is very in tune to the new gear and lighting that is out there so I get to "play around" with a lot of new stuff - without having to buy it! It's what led me to add another tank to the many I have now.


I don't think it's very stressful but then again not much stresses me out. I think all jobs have their problems and difficulties but I very much enjoy what I do.

I've thought about an office tank but we're in the middle of a multi-year move and renovation within the organization. My main office is going to move in the next year or two so no point in setting anything up...plus I don't have room TBH.

I think it would be fun to work at a LFS...learn a lot and you would be able to meet people around you in the hobby.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

can one ask what the object of fun is next to your office?
it looks like the next super human gel waiting to be manufactured in mass quanitities


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> can one ask what the object of fun is next to your office?
> it looks like the next super human gel waiting to be manufactured in mass quanitities


Figured, everyone here would recognize algae. That is one of the indoor ones and there is a new outdoor one as well. They grow different strains of algae for CO2 sequestration. They then can see what algae provide the most oils (think fuels/alternate energy). This is the press release from 2009.There are a few more press releases and pictures if you want to search around the website. There is also a video which probably explains it the best.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

You should have stuck with the incredible Hulk gel! That's kick butt. A little innovation and a cool work environment. It's fun working at a LFS. I've worked at most of them in the area that aren't big box stores and have been part of some really cool projects and excellent hobbyist education and sharing. I build condos and houses in my other job. BORING! hehe. just kidding.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/19/13 with lots of pictures)*

I ordered a total of 66 fish today....any guesses what I got? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

66 Neons! 66 Neons!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated-3/19/13 with lots of pictures)*

Nope, no neons but there are some tetras. Not all 66 though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Since no one wants to play the game this is what is being delivered tomorrow...

6 Apistogramma borellii blue(2 males/4 females)
40 Cardinal Tetras
20 Oto's (yes, 20 more)

Most of the Amano shrimp I put in have died. I probably got 5-10 left out of the 20 I got in (or they hide very well). I've had one oto casualty that I know about.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Took some quick pictures tonight. The water is cloudy from moving plants/doing maintenance.


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

It is hard to find the Amanos after you put them in. I bought 20 and the most I have seen is 15, they seem like they hide alot. I was moving and cleaning some of my rocks last night and one was underneath a small rock.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I got the fish in today and got a little trigger happy with the camera  Enjoy!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had a couple questions about some plants so made this diagram from my last full tank shot.


----------



## dabliggah (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting this - I've been following your thread for some time now and it's an inspiration for my own 125G in progress: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=290506

Keep the updates rolling!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

dabliggah said:


> Thanks for posting this - I've been following your thread for some time now and it's an inspiration for my own 125G in progress: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=290506
> 
> Keep the updates rolling!


That's awesome that I could inspire you!

I plan on doing a trim this weekend if I get time and I'll post some new pictures. I have to paint the new nursery first and do some other things around the house that take priority though.

I raised the temperature back to 78F and the fish seem happier and more active. 

I also reduced the CO2 slightly because some of the oto's weren't happy. It's weird some seemed perfectly normal and some were hanging out at the top of the tank on the wood. I'm still trying to dial it but I'm around 6.7-6.8 pH at the moment which would put be around 25-30 ppm.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

They know where the food is 










A few pictures of my Apisto's


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 2, 2005)

Beautiful! Love the otos, too.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Quick cell phone picture before I trim tonight


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I went crazy......I took out all the rocks and moved a bunch of plants around and chopped pretty much everything. I'll get a picture Sunday or Monday (Wife took the camera out of town).


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g Aquarium (Updated with lots of pictures-3/27/13)*

Oh man can't wait to see the updated picture!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

h4n said:


> Oh man can't wait to see the updated picture!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


I'll see if I can get one tonight but she won't be home until the earliest 8pm. Then I have to unpack her car and Game of Thrones is on. 

I like the the new layout but want to get rid of the Blyxa for a couple plants I listed in the WTB forum.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here it is, really needs to grow in for a couple weeks....Let me hear your comments/feedback on the newish scape.










unedited photo










Before Trim


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

loving the tank!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

lamiskool said:


> loving the tank!


Thanks, do you like the new layout or old better?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

definitely the new, the movement of the lobelia cardinalis breaks up/blends the colors pefectly I believe


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

lamiskool said:


> definitely the new, the movement of the lobelia cardinalis breaks up/blends the colors pefectly I believe


Ha, the lobelia is what I least like about the new scape. I think it either needs to be 1-2 plants rows smaller or 1-2 plant rows longer (leaning towards longer and moving the amania seng back a touch). I love the actual plant and how it grows though.

I'm trying to get a couple new plants and my tentative plan is to remove the Blyxa and move the Lobelia a bit when this happens...if I can ever find them


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

I really appreciate the pic you popsted with the plants names, helps me a lot as I build mine out


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

tank is lookin great


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*

Looking good!
Man you hacked the Limno.!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Amstar (Mar 31, 2013)

Fellow Daytonian here. Brand new to planted tanks (have saltwater). In the process of setting up a 16 gallon bowfront as a trial before I start a 55 or 75 gallon tank. 

Tank looks great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hisxlency said:


> I really appreciate the pic you popsted with the plants names, helps me a lot as I build mine out


Good, just remember some will look different with less light or different dosings.



> tank is lookin great


Thanks!



> Looking good!
> Man you hacked the Limno.!!


Yeah, I destroyed it. On the plus side the room smelled good with it all in the trash.



> Fellow Daytonian here. Brand new to planted tanks (have saltwater). In the process of setting up a 16 gallon bowfront as a trial before I start a 55 or 75 gallon tank.
> 
> Tank looks great. Can't wait to see more.


Thanks, if you got questions or need help let me know.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I feel like my eyes would be more drawn to the center if both ends were covered with blyxa, or even a green plant on the right end to shift where the eye wants to focus.

Looks great though, plants look very healthy! Good Work, cant wait to see it fill in more!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*

What!! You trashed it all!?!?!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*



Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> I feel like my eyes would be more drawn to the center if both ends were covered with blyxa, or even a green plant on the right end to shift where the eye wants to focus.
> 
> Looks great though, plants look very healthy! Good Work, cant wait to see it fill in more!


I agree but doing something else 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*



h4n said:


> What!! You trashed it all!?!?!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Yep....I didn't want to deal with it. I had to paint the nursery and do a few other things around the house. Little time to ship plants. I did offer them locally for free if they picked them up but no one did.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*



UDGags said:


> Yep....I didn't want to deal with it. I had to paint the nursery and do a few other things around the house. Little time to ship plants. I did offer them locally for free if they picked them up but no one did.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Darn. Next time you can ship me all the "trash" 


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

h4n said:


> Darn. Next time you can ship me all the "trash"
> 
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


And in return you can ship me a crypt flamingo


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*



UDGags said:


> And in return you can ship me a crypt flamingo


I wish I had enough to trade haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I know was just joking around.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*



UDGags said:


> I know was just joking around.


Me to  hahhah


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yeah while I was distracted with H4N, 40 more wild cardinals and 50 more amano's made it into my tank this morning


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated-4/7/13)*



UDGags said:


> Oh yeah while I was distracted with H4N, 40 more wild cardinals and 50 more amano's made it into my tank this morning


Wow!!!

Army of amanos haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I lost a lot of the Amano's from the first batch and a good number of the cardinals. I think it had to deal with my water temperature and the Seiryu rocks. My water quality has improved quite a bit since. I learned a lot....remember this is my first planted tank and I haven't kept fish since high school...and kept is a very loose term....I feel bad for those fish now


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Took a picture with my cell phone just now.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

beautiful tank. this is what my dream tank would look like


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

dasob85 said:


> beautiful tank. this is what my dream tank would look like


Thanks


I actually plan to move a couple things around this weekend or early next week...got a few new plants coming in...blyxa on the way out.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

UDGags said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I actually plan to move a couple things around this weekend or early next week...got a few new plants coming in...blyxa on the way out.


let me know on the blyxa, im setting up my tank and its on my list :thumbsup:


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I realized that I never updated my dosing scheme from page 1 so here is what I'm doing currently.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had a few people inquire about my sump/CO2 setup so I took some pictures to show it for those curious.

Here is the CPR overflow. I bent some S.S. screen/mesh as a cover to keep out large debris and snails. 










Side view of CPR. I taped the cover so its sealed and have it setup as a Herbie.










Side view of CPR and sump. I would change the ball valves to gate valves if I did it again. The ball valves work fine though.










Inside the sump. Water flows through the pad and some foam. Then I have one NW pump for CO2 that goes through the water filter and the outlet is pressed (elbow into foam) against the return pump sponge. The return is then broken into two pipes with each having a hole drilled to break siphon when power fails. 





































*Complete Setup*









*Now onto the good stuff*

I rearranged and added a few new plants  I think I'm finally happy just need the new plants to fill in.









































































A bit rough from being moved













































I just got the sunset in today so it's only been in the tank ~4hrs...looks a bit rough.















































































































*As always I'd love to hear your feedback..good or bad *


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing Tank. There's a lot of stuff happening here. Everytime I look at one of your shots I see something new.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

binbin9 said:


> Amazing Tank. There's a lot of stuff happening here. Everytime I look at one of your shots I see something new.


Thanks...yeah, I love sitting and watching the fish and shrimp. The apistogramma's hide the most but are the most fun to watch.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Quick cell phone picture, 6 days after previous picture. Plants are growing like weeds. Time for a major trim this weekend. Will probably be selling a bunch on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

crazy growth!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice Dutch aquarium, Nick.......it will be interesting to see how long you will be able to keep this going for.  The constant attention and pruning can wear a man down.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks....Haha, my wife is due July 30th so I'd guess about there. 

The only labor I put in is feeding/fertz in the morning and evening (10 mins a piece). Then a water change/trimming (couple hours on the weekend). It's not that bad right now. I have a bunch of Amano's and Oto's so they keep algae in check along with my high CO2.

I'm hoping the other plants fill in so I can get a picture and enter the IAPLC or some contest.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Trimming tomorrow if anyone wants any plants ....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3239002#post3239002


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it's been a few weeks since I updated and I haven't been very active on the various forums. I've been busy getting the house ready for the new baby, traveling for work and I had the flu for a week. My tank has taken a somewhat back seat but I think still looks decent.

Here are some pictures from tonight. I need to cut the tops of the Rotola 'Mini' Butterfly and the L. Senegalensis and replant them. The bottoms are bare and since I spread out the Tonina Lotus Blossom it hasn't had time to grow and cover up the bare spots.  I'd like the Reineckii Mini to grow in a bit more like the regular version but I think it still looks good. Overall I'm satisfied with the progress.


----------



## Jiinx (May 28, 2012)

I just searched for your thread today! I was wondering what had happened. I love your photos and updates. Thanks for sharing. Your plants look great, Nick. So healthy and bunched up really well...

Any long terms plans or are you going to sit back and relax as your little joy is all set to come...:red_mouth


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated Pics-5/15/13)*

Thanks for the compliment. 

I'm just going to sit back and enjoy this tank. I have a couple empty tanks and ideas but I'm not spending money on the hobby other than fish food right now. For the empty tanks I would need lights, filter, etc. 

I do want to build a permanent top/wall for this tank. When I take pictures I have to block the light with a home made drape or I get reflections...its a hassle. The lights are just so bright.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw your tank on the Barr Report and had to come over to TPT to get all your specs on the tank. I have to tell you it looks beautiful and very well thought out. Are you running your needle wheel pump return through the water filter canister to catch some of the micro bubbles before they enter your tank? I have thought about using my reactor to act as a bubble collector but right now just run my needle wheel and reactor using the dual venturi method but have thought about changing it up and see how it works. Really liking that L. sp. Red and have been trying to decide on a red plant for my tank and Tom suggested that and after seeing it in your tank I think that will be a good choice. 

Keep up the good work and continue posting pictures.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are some amazing colors. 10 bags of aquasoil- this tank is on a scale I can't comprehend.

Is this tank in your man cave? How is not in your living room?!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice man!

what happen to the Rotala sunset?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

ua hua said:


> I saw your tank on the Barr Report and had to come over to TPT to get all your specs on the tank. I have to tell you it looks beautiful and very well thought out. Are you running your needle wheel pump return through the water filter canister to catch some of the micro bubbles before they enter your tank? I have thought about using my reactor to act as a bubble collector but right now just run my needle wheel and reactor using the dual venturi method but have thought about changing it up and see how it works. Really liking that L. sp. Red and have been trying to decide on a red plant for my tank and Tom suggested that and after seeing it in your tank I think that will be a good choice.
> 
> Keep up the good work and continue posting pictures.


First off, thanks! Yes, my needle wheel pump goes through the canister filter and the outlet is against the return pump sponge. There are some pictures of the setup a couple pages back. The L. Red. is a very nice plant if you're looking for red. It grows like crazy for me.



> Those are some amazing colors. 10 bags of aquasoil- this tank is on a scale I can't comprehend.
> 
> Is this tank in your man cave? How is not in your living room?!


Yes, kinda in my man cave. Its in the basement and the main room of the basement has a pool table, tv, couch, etc. This room is off to the side and is unfinished but has my computer and fish stuff in it. I purposely put it in the unfinished area in case of spills (also next to basement sump for major disaster's). I thought about putting it on the first floor in the living room but I wasn't sure with weight requirements and if I had to reinforce the floor. I also have hardwood floors and didn't want to deal with any water issues with the newly finished basement right below.



> very nice man!
> 
> what happen to the Rotala sunset?


I still have 1-2 stems. Four out of the five came in good from Tom. They looked good for 1-2 weeks and then melted. I have 1 stem that looks good still but isn't doing much. It's next to the tonina, mini-butterfly...blends in well there. It's pretty much as others have documented....it's the 2nd plant I've had issues growing. Did you end up getting yours? Also do you still have that tonina? I might be looking to get some more to fill in the tank.

You can see it in this picture


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

UDGags said:


> First off, thanks! Yes, my needle wheel pump goes through the canister filter and the outlet is against the return pump sponge. There are some pictures of the setup a couple pages back. The L. Red. is a very nice plant if you're looking for red. It grows like crazy for me.


I will have to keep an eye out for next time you have some for sale when you do a trim.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

It will probably be a couple weeks. I just gave away 40 stems to some local people.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated Pics-5/15/13)*

The first 5 I got 4 out 5 good.
All melted beside two.
I got 5 more and those are doing good.
Enough that I sold 3 stems.

The regular tonnia?
I got a few for sale. As of right now.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Tonina Lotus Blossom....need some about 6-7" if I were to get them.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: UDGags-125g (Updated Pics-5/15/13)*



UDGags said:


> Tonina Lotus Blossom....need some about 6-7" if I were to get them.


Oh... I only got one long one left.
They take like double the time to grow compared to the regular. Haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know. It's probably the slowest growing (Reineckii mini is slow too) plant in my tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

hahaha yup!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i need to get some lobelia from you next time you whack it down


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got home (from our own baby class) and my one female Apistogramma Borelli 'Blue' has babies swimming around her! Anything that gets close she goes after. I'm afraid the babies won't last with the cardinals but they are hiding in the plants since I have so many.

Please ignore the algae...tank was neglected for ~2 weeks when traveling and sick...its catching up to it finally. I have increased my water changes and will start to dose Excel if it doesn't correct itself.








































































































> i need to get some lobelia from you next time you whack it down


I got Lobelia just send me a PM with what you want.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow very cool!
there so many babies!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the babies will likely stay around the plants with algae, its a great area for a food source for the fry, they will eat small organisms that eat off the algae


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know. The algae is only on those plants and the wood. The mom Apisto won't really let the Oto's or Amano's get close. Over on Apistrogramma.com one guy said it was wholly beneficial biofilm or periphyton. 

I'm not too worried about it right now.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Any updates on this build? The tank looks awesome. I have a lighting question for you, because I also have a 125g but I'm using 6x 39W T5HOs and I'm getting descent growth with that, but I'm contemplating going with 8x 39. How has the lighting intensity been for you? Are you still dimming the lights at various intensities throughout the photoperiod?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, update....I need more time. I've been busy with real life and I've been playing some Diablo 3 (Dragin#1337 if anyone plays). We had our baby shower last weekend and we had "baby" classes so my free time has been nonexistent lately. I still have the algae on the 'mini' and the tank is in need of a major trim, which will happen this weekend. My Python hose thingy broke so had to get a new one last week/this week. I'll have a bunch of plants posted on the For Sale forum this weekend if anyone wants some hit me up now.

One thing I've learned is how over time trimming correctly and replanting tops really matters. I need to get on a schedule where I do 2-4 plants a week. 

My Nesea Crassicaulis is actually growing out of the tank, which is pretty cool. I'll try and get some pictures this weekend/early next week.

They are set at 70%, which gives me 125 PAR at lowest substrate point. Plants would see more than this number. I have an PAR meter but haven't really documented my numbers in a good scientific way. The lights do ramp up at start but that's fairly quick. They turn on at 4est and off at midnight. So they have natural light somewhat at the start and the room lights are usually on at midnight (I'm a night owl). If I didn't have fish I would increase this and increase my CO2.....but I don't want to kill the fish.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Let trimming begin!!!!










Will be posting a lot for sale in a couple hours.

Edit: Posted trimmings for sale...hit me up if interested.


----------



## chevyguy8893 (Nov 5, 2012)

You have done an amazing job with this tank all around. Everything seems to flow together nicely with each plant complimenting the next. That is some crazy growth too. It is definitely an inspiring setup, nice work!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

jezuz haha thats a lot of growth


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

After shots (water still cloudy from all the uprooting and using my cell phone)





















> You have done an amazing job with this tank all around. Everything seems to flow together nicely with each plant complimenting the next. That is some crazy growth too. It is definitely an inspiring setup, nice work!


Thanks...I never realized how much upkeep a dutch tank is until I did this....new appreciation for certain people.



> jezuz haha thats a lot of growth


Yeah, long overdue for trims. I hope to stay on top of it now that a I got a lot of the other projects around the house complete.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey man, truly impressive... as a 15 year old high school kid, truly inspiring. seeing if I cant get a 125 this summer. anyways, really an amazing tank. also, pmed ya about some plants


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Allentan97 said:


> Hey man, truly impressive... as a 15 year old high school kid, truly inspiring. seeing if I cant get a 125 this summer. anyways, really an amazing tank. also, pmed ya about some plants


Thanks, if you have any questions when you go to set yours up let me know.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

missed your sell off. let me know next time as I really want the plants you have


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

This goes for everyone...I will do my best to let people know when I'm selling but I'm getting quite a few inquiries. Send me a PM and I'll try and look at them before posting.

Also my wife is due July 30th so I might forget or have more important things to do then try and contact everyone and see what they want or don't want.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

UDGags said:


> This goes for everyone...I will do my best to let people know when I'm selling but I'm getting quite a few inquiries. Send me a PM and I'll try and look at them before posting.
> 
> Also my wife is due July 30th so I might forget or have more important things to do then try and contact everyone and see what they want or don't want.


Congrats on the incoming!

On a side note, im easy. Just throw together a package and a paypal email with a total and im set :thumbsup:


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

oops
fdfdfdfdf


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

I usually breeze through here on my phone and scroll for pics only. I have appreciated this tank for a while now, but never read many posts. I went back and read the whole thread today. I honestly thought this was 20L or something. The color and layout are awesome. Great job.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks...yeah, its a bit bigger than a 20L

Here is a youtube video I made a few weeks back...Don't think I ever posted it here...just on twitter/facebook.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L88s0APCtH4


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

UDGags said:


>


I'm absolutely in love with this.

Dutch style aquariums are my favourite and this one takes the cake. Dream tank of mine, for sure!


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow. I have been following this thread since the start and the pics are awesome. Post #157 chiefly. Really nice how you put the pic up that IDs each species.

Fortunately for you, you got all the plumbing and scaping done before the baby came along . Beautiful tank. 

Wondering how you decided on a PAR value of 125 for the substrate. Was that by trial and error? That number seems pretty high, but obviously it works for you! Then again, my little guy keeps me quite busy, and perhaps I just need more time reading threads about PAR 

Keep posting pics. I'm sure there are a lot of people like myself who follow the thread regularly but don't necessarily post comments.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. 

125 PAR is actually what Tom Barr uses/used on his dutch style aquarium. That's how I picked that number to start with. A lot of my build is based of Tom's and GerryD's (Barr Report) tanks. I've been pleased with everything so far. Just the algae on the 'mini' is a hassle. It is clearing up though. 

I'm hoping to trim a bit more this weekend. The rotund needs whacked and my regular reinckii is overgrown.

I'll try and get some fresh pictures (not cell phone ones) this weekend before the trim and possibly after if it settles in time.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for that. Wow, those threads are long. In case others are interested:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/9553-120-gallon-Dutch-Planted-something-or-another

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/11702-Gerry-s-220-Scape-with-Cardinal-Shoal

Great info!
Cheers.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually stalk(ed) Tom's tank multiple places...he has threads on Barr report, TPT, AGA, UKAPS, etc. You can find different tidbits of information in each place.

My favorite dutch tank is the enchanted garden by Shay Fertig so I took a lot of inspiration from that as well.


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! You cut down a jungle on the right side! Very nice tank


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

First off sorry for the picture quality..I've felt guilty I haven't updated this in awhile so wanted to get something on here.

I did some trimming today but not the entire tank. I'm trying to decide what to do with certain plants. If you got ideas let me hear them. I got a couple in my head maybe for this weekend.


Here is a full tank shot RIGHT AFTER TRIMMING (BEFORE WATER CHANGE).










I let the Nesea Crassicaulis grow out of the tank and its flowered. The Ludwigia Sphaerocarpa has also grown out but no flowers yet.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

BHolmes said:


> Wow! You cut down a jungle on the right side! Very nice tank


Thanks!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very cool emersed growth right there!


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been trying to plan out my tank for when i move in to my new place next semester, this is exactly what i would want it to look like...great work man


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

So you're telling me this tank has 16 39w bulbs over it, holy hell! Talk about bright! The variety of stem plants and the quality of their growth makes me jealous haha.

Do you combat any algae in this tank?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

manzpants92 said:


> I've been trying to plan out my tank for when i move in to my new place next semester, this is exactly what i would want it to look like...great work man



Thanks! If you got question when you go to set yours up feel free to ask.



> So you're telling me this tank has 16 39w bulbs over it, holy hell! Talk about bright! The variety of stem plants and the quality of their growth makes me jealous haha.
> 
> Do you combat any algae in this tank?


Yes, sixteen 39W bulbs (70% power so 125 PAR at substrate) for 8hrs per day.

Yes, I have/had algae. 

Hair algae appears only on the left side wood exactly where the Vortech hits. I believe this was just a CO2 issue but I've gotten pretty good with correcting the issue (turn up CO2). The varying biomass really makes a difference on CO2 measurements so I've had to be careful. When I do a large trim you can see a direct difference in the pH reading without me touching the CO2 knobs. 

I also had a case of BBA because I was feeding in the same spot everyday. It's easy to feed in the middle of the tank since the sides are really grown. So I was having a high amount of organics break down. I fixed this by feeding less and spreading it out. I also adjusted one of the returns to hit the spot. 

I do spot Excel treatments every few weeks it seems just to keep things tidy. 

The one thing I want to do is get more Biomedia for the sump. When I do a large uprooting I usually have a bacteria bloom for 12-24hrs.

Saying all that I'm knocking on wood because the tank is in good shape algae wise right now!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Time for a proper update with good pictures.

I trimmed the Rotala Wallichii and the Rotala Rotundifolia pretty good last night but left the Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosafolia' for now. I'm thinking about moving the Alternanthera to the back behind the wood and getting rid of the Rotundifolia all together. I also got rid of the Senegalensis for now in this tank. 

I haven't done anything with the emerged growth since it looks pretty cool in my opinion but I'll need to do something with it in a couple weeks. The one is really branching out above water.

Now onto the pictures!

Full-Tank with black curtain up and then cropped









Full tank shot as is































































Breeding Pair









Who you looking at!!


































































































































































Only shrimp shot I could get...hiding bastards!


----------



## chrispowell (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolutly amazing tank, seriously the best planted tank I have ever seen!!

Congrats on an amazing job!! 

I thought I had alot of light running 4 39w bulbs but 16 makes me realise why I still struggle to grown red plants! Here in the UK its hard to get hold of lighting fixtures like that.

You must go through co2 like its going out of fashion??


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

chrispowell said:


> Absolutly amazing tank, seriously the best planted tank I have ever seen!!
> 
> Congrats on an amazing job!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, if it's the best you've seen you need to look around more  I think it looks good but not best ever for sure. I definitely have learned a lot from the start and there are a few things I would do different. Overall I'm pleased since it's my first planted tank.

ATI is a German company so I'm surprised they are hard to get in the UK.

I already have plans (go big or go home!) for my next tank...just need to have a windfall of money


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank is looking great. The algae factory/ carbon sequestration plant looks exactly like the labs is our biosystems engineering department but on a much grander scale!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Pretty cool to look at just hate when they have accidents and it floods my labs. They recently setup a new one outside that's larger.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

tank is very sweet.. i like they varying shapes and sizes of plants, u have it setup with a nice contrast!!
very pleasing to the eye!!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I spent the last 3 hours doing major trimming, reorg and tank maintenance. I removed the Nesaea Crassicaulis (emerged growth) and the rotala rotundafolia. the Nesaea was nice but I just didn't like the style of it for this tank but would try it again a future tank more suited to that style. The Rotundafolia I just got bored of and it's pretty common so can always pick up a couple stems in the future cheap.

Here is it about a minute ago after the water change finished. I'll try and get a better one tomorrow once everything settles. Just showing everything isn't always pretty 










Here are my Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosaefolia' that I took out and moved behind the wood. They are a nice size so figured I'd snap a picture.











This will probably be the last update for a couple weeks. My wife is scheduled to have the baby Thursday. This is why I wanted to get a large trim in now.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

What is your lighting setting on the ATI? I have one as well but I don't run it so hot which gives me essentially no algae but plants aren't as red.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> What is your lighting setting on the ATI? I have one as well but I don't run it so hot which gives me essentially no algae but plants aren't as red.



*Lighting-*Two ATI 36" 8x39W Dimmable SunPower w/Controller
*Bulbs-Combination of these listed*
Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Flora T5 Lamps* (36" (39W)) 
Giesemann PowerChrome Midday T5 Lamps* (36" (39W)) 
ATI Blue Plus + T5 HO Aquarium Lamps (36", 39W) 
ATI Purple Plus T5 HO Aquarium Lamps (36", 39W) 
GE Starcoat 6,500K T5 High Output HO Aquarium Bulbs (36", (39W)) 

So 16 bulbs total

I have it set at 70% power, which gives me 125 PAR at the SUBSTRATE. Lights are about 16" from the water surface.

In terms of red, I also dose more Fe than most people do.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures from tonight with the water not as cloudy from the replant.

This first one is without the black curtain up. I get a lot of glare and light coming off the tank with the 16 bulbs so my good pictures are with the curtain up.









This second one is with a black curtain up


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

UDGags said:


> *Lighting-*Two ATI 36" 8x39W Dimmable SunPower w/Controller
> *Bulbs-Combination of these listed*
> Giesemann PowerChrome Aqua Flora T5 Lamps* (36" (39W))
> Giesemann PowerChrome Midday T5 Lamps* (36" (39W))
> ...


Nice, thanks. I run mine around 45 par at the substrate.

Do you get algae? I can't imagine running my lights that high over my tank. Good job on keeping it all in check since your tank looks really clean.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> Nice, thanks. I run mine around 45 par at the substrate.
> 
> Do you get algae? I can't imagine running my lights that high over my tank. Good job on keeping it all in check since your tank looks really clean.


Forgot to mention I have an 8hr photoperiod. CO2 comes on 30 mins before light go on and goes off 30 minutes before light go off.

Yes, I have algae (everyone does). I usually get it a lot when my CO2 tank gets low and inconsistent flow. I also get some if I neglect trimming the plants. I spot treat with Excel if things get bad. I have a sump setup so I have really good oxygen levels in the tank so I can push the CO2 higher than people without. I am running around 45-50ppm.

You can see my lights in this picture from the start of the journal. One benefit is I never have to turn lights on in the room


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Forgot to mention I have an 8hr photoperiod. CO2 comes on 30 mins before light go on and goes off 30 minutes before light go off.
> 
> Yes, I have algae (everyone does). I usually get it a lot when my CO2 tank gets low and inconsistent flow. I also get some if I neglect trimming the plants. I spot treat with Excel if things get bad. I have a sump setup so I have really good oxygen levels in the tank so I can push the CO2 higher than people without. I am running around 45-50ppm.


Similar to my set up.....my co2 turns on 1 hour before the lights go on and goes off at the same time as the lights. My co2 is so high that only two bristile nose plecos survive since they keep coming up top for air....other fish seem to die in one day. I've been fortunate enough since I do not have any algae that I can notice....but it's all attributed to running low PAR on this tank.

You have a great tank by the way. Keep it up!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> Similar to my set up.....my co2 turns on 1 hour before the lights go on and goes off at the same time as the lights. My co2 is so high that only two bristile nose plecos survive since they keep coming up top for air....other fish seem to die in one day. I've been fortunate enough since I do not have any algae that I can notice....but it's all attributed to running low PAR on this tank.
> 
> You have a great tank by the way. Keep it up!


That doesn't seem very humane for your fish. I'm sure you can still get a good looking tank without causing your fish to die/come up for air.

Thanks for the compliment though! I appreciate feedback, good or bad. I wish I got more!!!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

The cardinals really like the massive trim. They have been swimming in the current from the vortech, which looks really while watching the tank. I took a quick picture with my cell phone but it looks so much better in person. The color on my cardinals is really great.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Dude, that bug in your sig keeps freaking me out. Tank looks awesome.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

denske said:


> Dude, that bug in your sig keeps freaking me out. Tank looks awesome.


hahaha, thanks


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a dad! Meet the newest aquarist!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

congratz man!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Congrats man!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats sir, that was me six (6) weeks ago. You will now discover the phenomenon called "sleep deprivation".

lololololol

You will thoroughly enjoy the experience.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

gt turbo said:


> Congrats sir, that was me six (6) weeks ago. You will now discover the phenomenon called "sleep deprivation".
> 
> lololololol
> 
> You will thoroughly enjoy the experience.


grats to you as well then!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome! Many congrats. My second will be here on Nov.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Congratulations on your new addition to the family! I wish you a life of peace, full nights' sleep, and joy. A tall order, I know. 

Love the tank! It's nice to see someone else going the Dutch-esque route. How're you finding your sump over the long term? Are you happy with that model? What would you change if you could? I'm in the process of setting up a big tank too and would love your input.

How do the Apistos treat your shrimp? I'd love to have some dwarf cichlids in the tank but I'm a bit worried they'll eat or kill any shrimp they can find.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

congrats!!!!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

First off, thanks everyone!




Phil Edwards said:


> Congratulations on your new addition to the family! I wish you a life of peace, full nights' sleep, and joy. A tall order, I know.
> 
> Love the tank! It's nice to see someone else going the Dutch-esque route. How're you finding your sump over the long term? Are you happy with that model? What would you change if you could? I'm in the process of setting up a big tank too and would love your input.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with the sump. You get better oxygen ppm in the water so you can go higher with CO2 before acidosis kicks in. There are a few things I would do different and hope to change in the hear future.



Use gate valves instead of ball valves from overflow to sump. Ball valves work but it took me about ~1 month to get them adjusted correctly for a herbie setup.
I used hard PVC for my returns and have braces holding them in place. This makes it impossible for me to remove the returns for pictures unless I unscrew/bolt everything. I would use flexible PVC next go around with extra slack.


The Apistogramma Borelli don't seem to bother the Amano. Borelli are some of the more docile apistogramma and amano are larger shrimp. I have quite a few amano still in the tank from the original ones I put in. Saying that I only have two Apistogramma left in the tank and I believe its because the one large male took care of the others. I originally started with 4 females and 2 males but only have 1 male and 1 female left. He doesn't seem to mind the tetras, otos and shrimp...just his own kind. If I had to do it over again I wouldn't bother with the Apistogramma....they just hide in the plants and you rarely see them. Oto's and tetras are so much more active to the eye.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

UDGags said:


> Yes, I have algae (everyone does). I usually get it a lot when my CO2 tank gets low and inconsistent flow. I also get some if I neglect trimming the plants. I spot treat with Excel if things get bad. I have a sump setup so I have really good oxygen levels in the tank so I can push the CO2 higher than people without. I am running around 45-50ppm.


 
What method(s) are you using to determine you have 45-50ppm CO2 ? pH/KH charting, which I've seen many different charts and here they are unreliable ? Not sure what / which to believe any more...

Thanks & congrats again on the little one !


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

UDGags,

Have you considered replacing the current ball valves with True Unions? I used those in a tank with similar plumbing precisely so I could remove the outlets for cleaning and photo shoots.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a LaMott test kit...see beginning of journal for specs. It pretty much falls right on the chart every time I check so lately I've been using the chart. My tap water is pretty solid.

Yes, I've thought about unions. I just have had more important projects around the house. I can remove the overflow anyways...it pulls straight up. The only ones I can't remove are the returns and those ball valves are way down stream.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

UDGags said:


> I realized that I never updated my dosing scheme from page 1 so here is what I'm doing currently.


Out of curiosity....are you adding additional Mg or is there a ton in your water? It looks like all of it is coming from you CSM+B dosing. I actually add epsom salt with each micro dosing (3x per week). Then again, I strictly use RO water so I need to reconstitute it myself.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

In your dosing scheme what's meant by water change at start up on Sun Tues & Thurs vs water change only for Sun? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> Out of curiosity....are you adding additional Mg or is there a ton in your water? It looks like all of it is coming from you CSM+B dosing. I actually add epsom salt with each micro dosing (3x per week). Then again, I strictly use RO water so I need to reconstitute it myself.



I use tap water and I'm in the Miami Valley Aquifer. http://www.mcohio.org/water/ (water quality reports on right)

_Our water’s Average Hardness is 157 mg/L
(ppm), which equals about 9 grains/gallon

Our water’s Average Total Alkalinity
(as calcium carbonate) is 81.5 mg/L (ppm)_

So I assume there is some Mg but I've never actually measured it. I might have found the value somewhere in the past...will need to look back over notes/journals if I posted it previously. I'm pretty sure I found the value before....just don't know it off the top of my head. Mom and son are still in hospital so don't look for me to answer this anytime soon  Right now I'm home for a bit feeding the dogs and fish and than I'm back to the hospital.



> In your dosing scheme what's meant by water change at start up on Sun Tues & Thurs vs water change only for Sun?


When I started the tank up I did water changes three times a week. Now I normally do one water change a week unless I'm battling algae then I increase it to two.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Can you tell me why you chose to dose your extra iron (extra on top of the iron from your micros) from the Iron chelate 11% as well as Ferrous Gluconate sources ?

What extra benefit do you see for each source and why are you dosing at those particular concentrations ? The EDTA version should be fine for you with the pH you're running at when CO2 is flowing, right ?

Readily available versions as you know are as follows 
Iron Chelate 10% DTPA
Iron Chleate 11% DPTA (why this one ?) 
Iron Chelate 13% EDTA
Ferrous Gluconate (why this one as well ?)


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

UDGags said:


> I'm a dad! Meet the newest aquarist!


Congrats!


Much more important and time consuming than a tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

First things first...congrats on being a daddy! It is the greatest thing in the world.

Secondly...I just came across your journal and noticed you are in Dayton so it is great to see a fellow Ohioian on here and with a great tank to boot!

Your plants are gorgeous, great job. Will subscribe to keep up to date.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

dewalltheway said:


> First things first...congrats on being a daddy! It is the greatest thing in the world.
> 
> Secondly...I just came across your journal and noticed you are in Dayton so it is great to see a fellow Ohioian on here and with a great tank to boot!
> 
> Your plants are gorgeous, great job. Will subscribe to keep up to date.


Thanks! Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

jfynyson said:


> Can you tell me why you chose to dose your extra iron (extra on top of the iron from your micros) from the Iron chelate 11% as well as Ferrous Gluconate sources ?
> 
> What extra benefit do you see for each source and why are you dosing at those particular concentrations ? The EDTA version should be fine for you with the pH you're running at when CO2 is flowing, right ?
> 
> ...


Honestly, the extra iron doesn't hurt anything so at best it might help. I don't have any proof it does or doesn't. I was just following recommendations by Plantbrain/Tom Barr. It would be hard to prove one way or another especially with all the other variables in the tank. 

Plantex has EDTA iron so I add DTPA and ferrous gluconate so I have the three major ones covered It's a 4:1:1 ratio and then 5:1 for boron. I know Tom has a paper discussing it over on his site if you're a member.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

UDGags said:


> Thanks! Where in Ohio are you?


Fredericktown.....about 50 miles north of Columbus


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

dewalltheway said:


> Fredericktown.....about 50 miles north of Columbus


Cool, I haven't found anyone local into planted tanks yet....still hoping someday I will.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to thank you again for the trimmings I got from you back in June. The L.Aromatica is amazing and the Atlantis is beautiful too. Both took about 3 weeks to take in my tank for some reason but now grow like weeds! I love them.

For some reason I've tried the L.Repens Red Hybrid I got from you in several different areas (higher current, lower current, higher light, lower light) and cannot seem to get them to thrive like the others. A couple stems have one of two very small side shoots with tiny roots and the main stems seem to grow a little taller but not many leaves stay on them and the bottom of the stem turn black and it acts like it needs to be cut off or it'll die. I have had root ferts under them the entire time as well (started with aqua fertz then switched to osmocote plus a month ago). 

I absolutely love the look of the L.repens red in your tank and how the top 3 inches look in my tank. Could you offer any tips on what else I could try to get it to thrive in my tank ? Thank you even if you don't have any suggestions. I have all of my tank parameters (very detailed) on my profile page if that'll help:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=8353&n=jfynyson


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

jfynyson said:


> I want to thank you again for the trimmings I got from you back in June. The L.Aromatica is amazing and the Atlantis is beautiful too. Both took about 3 weeks to take in my tank for some reason but now grow like weeds! I love them.
> 
> For some reason I've tried the L.Repens Red Hybrid I got from you in several different areas (higher current, lower current, higher light, lower light) and cannot seem to get them to thrive like the others. A couple stems have one of two very small side shoots with tiny roots and the main stems seem to grow a little taller but not many leaves stay on them and the bottom of the stem turn black and it acts like it needs to be cut off or it'll die. I have had root ferts under them the entire time as well (started with aqua fertz then switched to osmocote plus a month ago).
> 
> ...



Glad to hear the trimmings have worked out for you. Your tank specs look fairly similar to mine. The only differences are substrate, I probably have a bit more light and maybe EI ratios. L. repens will become redder with low nitrates, high phosphates and high iron supposedly. I definitely have the high phosphates and and high iron in my tank. My nitrates aren't super low though. 

I suppose it's also possible the lighting spectrum of your LED's could be the issue. What's your custom layout from buildmyled.com? I think their original freshwater planted version didn't have green so the colors looked a bit weird to the human eye since that's the range we see.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I suppose it's also possible the lighting spectrum of your LED's could be the issue. What's your custom layout from buildmyled.com? I think their original freshwater planted version didn't have green so the colors looked a bit weird to the human eye since that's the range we see.[/QUOTE]

The BuildmyLED lights I have are what they now call their "10,000K" (highest PAR levels & same as their previously known as "Planted Tank Spectrum"). The colors of everything including the reds look awesome to me. The reds that are there are very vibrant I have no issues with the colors but for some reason these do not seem to want to root like everything else. The L.Aromatica & Atlantis act like they're on steriods not not sure why the reds are not. 

So, I pulled them out of the substrate a week ago, tied a sandwhich tie to the bottom of the stems while grouping about 3 stems, then used a small stainless chain link on the tie to anchor them down. The stems are just above the substrate and in one week I already see more rooting / side shoots than in the past few months combined in the substrate. This seems odd to me.

Any thoughts on that ? Maybe I'm heading in the right direction but not sure...


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Your substrate is inert if I remember correctly so they are getting more nutrients from the water column then the substrate. I use aqua soil so I have a better nutrient base in my substrate.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I put in 57 more amano's the other day....trying to get this hair algae and tank under control....when I post the next picture it will look a bit different :/ Learned my lesson on what not to do


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

UDGags said:


> I put in 57 more amano's the other day....trying to get this hair algae and tank under control....when I post the next picture it will look a bit different :/ Learned my lesson on what not to do


By "what not to do" you don't mean have a kid and neglect the tank I hope ....ha ha ha. I'm just now getting my algae situation under control before my little girl is due in late Oct early Nov ! I algae issue stemmed from reducing my ferts by 75% I believe one single week.

I always want to learn and usually prefer by others mistakes before I do them myself:wink:...


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

jfynyson said:


> By "what not to do" you don't mean have a kid and neglect the tank I hope ....ha ha ha. I'm just now getting my algae situation under control before my little girl is due in late Oct early Nov ! I algae issue stemmed from reducing my ferts by 75% I believe one single week.
> 
> I always want to learn and usually prefer by others mistakes before I do them myself:wink:...


This is what I *THINK* my issue was....

Yes, I neglected my tank for a couple months but I compounded the issue by doing a VERY large trim and moving things right before the baby was born. This lack of plants mass with the same amount of fertz, CO2, etc. gave me a lot of excess nutrients and I think my nitrate levels went up. This caused some of the shrimp to die off and my current hair algae issues.....or I suppose I might have missed some doses and it was lack of nutrients....that time was a bit fuzzy for me.

In the future I'll stick to trimming sections every week or getting slower growing plants.

_When I say neglected, I mean not trim weekly and not be up to snuff on water changes on a regular basis. I basically did them when I had time every 1-2 weeks. This led to overgrown plants and poorer than I like water quality.
_


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

congrats on the birth of your daughter. It's an amazing gift. Like all things now you'll have to live by a good regimen of schedules so you'll find a place to fit your tank duties in and get it back where it should be. Then you can cultivate your daughter's passion for the hobby right along side you. 
Stay vigilant!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Idrankwhat said:


> congrats on the birth of your daughter. It's an amazing gift. Like all things now you'll have to live by a good regimen of schedules so you'll find a place to fit your tank duties in and get it back where it should be. Then you can cultivate your daughter's passion for the hobby right along side you.
> Stay vigilant!


Thanks ....its a boy, Gavin.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Have the Amano's arrived to do their duty ?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I got them in this past Tuesday morning. Tanks looking better but still not the greatest. I've been out of town the past couple days for the holiday weekend but plan on working on it some tomorrow. I want to remove a couple plants and spread some others out....going for something a bit different  Once it's complete I'll post some more pictures.

A couple of my anubias are flowering under water though for the first time, which is pretty cool.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Good deal. 

I'm curious as to how you or Dutch Styles in general deal with high plant growth/load vs enough water circulation. How is it ensured the hidden stems are getting adequate CO2 & ferts while having no dead spots to keep healthy growth while keeping algae at bay ? 

Thanks & Happy Labor Day (means we just work around the house instead, right)


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

jfynyson said:


> Good deal.
> 
> I'm curious as to how you or Dutch Styles in general deal with high plant growth/load vs enough water circulation. How is it ensured the hidden stems are getting adequate CO2 & ferts while having no dead spots to keep healthy growth while keeping algae at bay ?
> 
> Thanks & Happy Labor Day (means we just work around the house instead, right)


Personally, I have a Vortech MP40 that is next to the overflow on the front side of the tank and two outflows from a MAG1800. One outflow is pointed down and one is pointed up. I seem to get decent flow as long as things are not blocked. The MAG1800 pumps a maximum of 1800gph and the Vortech MP40 moves a lot of water (I have it set pretty low otherwise it's like a hurricane in the tank). For a 125g tank my goal was 10x+ for the flow rate, which I'm pretty confident I'm at without ever having measured it.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks ! Yeah I just trimmed around my powerheads before something bad takes over.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

My apistogramma pair just had some more babies. Trying to get a good picture but they are hiding out in the plants pretty good.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

These are the best I can get with current conditions right now....

*Baby Apistogramma's*



























*Anubias Flower*


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I finally got around last night into moving plants where I think I want them. I've been much more active taking care of the tank the past couple weeks and the algae is going away slowly. Once the plants fill in a bit and the algae is cleared up I'll post some pictures.

One useful tool I found....baby bottles for measuring liquids. We had a bunch of extra small bottles (hospital gives you a ton) for newborns and they have mL markings, lids, etc.. My son is now 8 weeks and using larger bottles so I reused these for my aquarium and they work great!

Edit-All the apistogramma babies died again I believe...I'm sure they were fish food.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Well can't wait to see the new layout. 

I created a thread (link below) for the Dutch inspired. I'd love for you (if you get time) to add your $0.02 on your trimming and pruning techniques as I recall you being somewhat inspired by the style. I like you, enjoy the breaking of some of the Dutch rules, mainly the use of hardscapes while using a lot of the beauty of the style.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=436617&highlight=


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I did a carpet of mini-alternanthera reineckii...waiting to see how it fills in. 

I'll check your link out tonight if I get time....or sometime this week.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the algae is just about all gone. Not really sure the direction I'm going with the tank. I'll let things grow some more and probably mess around with a few things to see how they look.

Here is a cell phone picture. The glass needs cleaned so it isn't the greatest to start with.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I found one of the babies from the last batch...it's about the size of a dime...excited! It's hiding in the Lobelia Cardinalis 'Dwarf'. It's about a month old.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

it's cute, congrats ! Hey just noticed in that pic what looks like the green fuzz algae that I had dealt with back in August. Have you found your Amano's eating it ? I don't have shrimp b/c of my clown loach but I only found full tank Algaefix treatment to be able to take care of it (it laughed at Excel & H2O2 full tank & spot treatments). I also heard Algaefix can be bad for some shrimp though...


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

It's hair algae in the picture. It's pretty much cleared up in tank just left on a few of the lobelias and some of the 'mini'. I plan on plucking off those leaves this weekend that are still bad. 

I basically removed some of the plants that got bad, cranked up my CO2, added a new batch of amano's and been changing the water religiously twice a week. Over the past 2-3 weeks the algae has almost disappeared. I think the biggest thing was the CO2. I really need to do some water testing because my pH/CO2 levels don't match what was at the start of the tank. Probe might need calibrated too. Fish don't seem stressed but going off pH I have 50+ ppm easy.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Found 2-3 more Apisto's about a month old hiding today.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I finally broke down and took some good pictures. I did a water change, glass cleaning, etc. last night so it would look its best for pictures.

You can see I still have algae in places but its decreasing daily so I just have to be patient. I also need the red Ludwigia to grow a little faster in the back 

I'm not completely happy with the layout but its better than nothing right now.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

It'll fill in nicely. It took the red hybrids a couple months for me and now they grow like crazy. I like the new carpets!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know they take a bit to take off from when I first planted them in the tank. 

I don't like lobelia that much to be honest...thinking about putting some different wood in the tank or some black lava rocks.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I took the plunge and took out the other driftwood. I was losing a battle with BBA so decide to do a new hardscape. Some of the wood is now soaking and this is what it looks like at the moment. I figure it will be floating for a little while while I get the plants I want in. I have some other wood I might put in but haven't decide on the right in terms of hardscape yet.


----------



## Dr. Brand (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm just starting my 200 gal setup and I really appreciate all the detail in your post.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Dr. Brand said:


> I'm just starting my 200 gal setup and I really appreciate all the detail in your post.


No problem, being an engineer I'm all for details on how things work.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

All the wood has pretty much sunk now....trying to locate some rocks that I want and then will order a few different plants and a few more fish/shrimp if budget allows.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Small update....worked the hardscape a bit last night. Still more to do 

Just got home and snapped a few pictures....I think it's a decent start for a couple hours of work last night.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I scrapped the above scape and went in a different direction. I ordered all the plants I wanted and they should be around Wednesday of next week (shipping Monday). Below are the plants that are coming in.

160 nodes of Marsilea Minuta
5 golf balls of xmas moss
2 Mini Pellia w/o mesh
1 Eriocaulon Compressium 6-8" in diameter
10 Bacopa sp. Japan
5 Syngonanthus sp. 'Belem
10 Starougyne Repens 049
10 Cuphea Anagalloidea


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

UDGags said:


> I scrapped the above scape and went in a different direction. I ordered all the plants I wanted and they should be around Wednesday of next week (shipping Monday). Below are the plants that are coming in.
> 
> 160 nodes of Marsilea Minuta
> 5 golf balls of xmas moss
> ...


New stuff !!!

Just in time for Christmas...can't wait to see the new look. Let me know if you ever want some of your old walichii, l. red hybrid, atlantis, or aromatica back (that I got from you) !


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

jfynyson said:


> New stuff !!!
> 
> Just in time for Christmas...can't wait to see the new look. Let me know if you ever want some of your old walichii, l. red hybrid, atlantis, or aromatica back (that I got from you) !


I might hit you up on the walichii next year. I wanted some for this layout but was being lazy/cheap and settled on the cuphea so I only had to use one seller.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

From the what not to do...lol


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha...man that sucks... now you gotta wait a couple hours before you can see what to do next


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I cleaned out my return pump and broke off the plastic piece that holds the sponge in place.....it then sucked in all the dirt from the sump.....good news is pump and sump are clean. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I was going to scape tonight but watching UTC for awhile now...lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

True...but now you got all that mulm in your tank....bet the fish are having fun picking through it all


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Apistogramma spawned again...bah right in the middle of me redoing the hardscape


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

UDGags said:


> Apistogramma spawned again...bah right in the middle of me redoing the hardscape



haha I know the feeling, was about to rescape one of my tanks and put my hands in to uproot a ton of plants and then I see/feel the GBR attacking my hand, when I looked to see why they were protecting their eggs


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately they are going to have to live with me rescaping. I got new plants coming this week so I don't have a choice to wait. Plus the plants will give the fry cover from the cardinals.

I have about 5 smaller apistogramma still in the tank from their last spawn. Going to need to give/sell them away soon.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well spent the last week or two working on my hardscape. I'm hoping the plants arrive tomorrow...USPS is taking forever  


*What do you guys think?*

Only part I question is the wood in the front right....it might move once plants are put in.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

That hardscape is sick! Is that one solid root or did you lay it out to look like that? If so you did an awesome job. 

Maybe you can get some epoxy to keep that wood in place that you're questioning?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

It's 7 separate pieces. The piece with the main trunk was in my previous layout on the right....so it's flipped in this layout. I also cut part of it off so it would lay correct when flipped. I probably won't epoxy anything just to make sure I can remove the wood/put the wood in. With the braces the main piece barely fits as is so I don't want to start combining all the pieces into one. I think the Xmas moss will make it look as one (if it doesn't already).

My apistogramma love all the crevices and caves I made with the wood.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I hate to be silly but what plant is that in the back?

Also, I agree, that front right piece feels....funny. But I think depending on the plants you picked it will work perfectly.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Limnophila Aromatica. It was left over from the last scape. I like the plant but I don't know if it will be staying. I kept it in just to give the cardinals some cover and it doesn't hurt anything. It really needs to be topped and replanted either way.

Yeah, I don't hate the front piece but I don't love it. It will probably be gone in the next set of pictures I post. I'm thinking I'll just fill in that area with plants.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

UDGags said:


> Limnophila Aromatica. It was left over from the last scape. I like the plant but I don't know if it will be staying. I kept it in just to give the cardinals some cover and it doesn't hurt anything. It really needs to be topped and replanted either way.
> 
> Yeah, I don't hate the front piece but I don't love it. It will probably be gone in the next set of pictures I post. I'm thinking I'll just fill in that area with plants.



I feel the same about it honestly. It's pretty and all but it's a very weedy plant. Personally, I want to try replacing mine with Pogostemon stellatus, as I feel it has the same look with less of the invasive mess.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Thats gonna be sweet man. If you talking about the larger piece in the front I would move it. Maybe put on the back left sloping up into the main stump. Or if you have more wood make another smaller stump on the right side like two trees growing together. In any case nice job man I really like it.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

The plants came in at 8am this morning...got everything in and did a water change, EI dosing, etc. 

Everything looks good I think (erio and bacopa were a little rough). I need more moss but I'm sure the xmas will grow quickly so I can finish covering the wood.

I ended up taking out the front wood piece.

I'll get some photos up after the holidays.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Can't wait to wait pictures!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is one from Saturday morning that I took with my cell.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I'm back from xmas travels and the tank looks good except for the Bacopa Japan. It came in the roughest because of shipping and I don't know if it will last. Most has melted but we'll see. I'm still holding out hope for it.

I decided to clean my Mag 9.5 NW for my CO2 and accidentally broke the cover tonight. So I ordered a replacement and until then I plumbed the CO2 line into my return pump and then positioned the returns to face my Vortech MP40.....tank is a Jacuzzi (bubbles) right now 

I'll get some pictures this weekend most likely assuming the replacement cover comes in. Taking pictures now with bubbles won't look so hot.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing this progress, how did the Apistogramma eggs fare during the rescape?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

They were goners....not too worried...didn't really want any more right now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I got bored today so took some pictures even with the jacuzzi going on from my CO2. I should get the replacement cover for my NW pump tomorrow but probably won't get it repaired (need to redo PVC piping to cerges as well) until the weekend.

So here are some close-up's of the bubbles just to show what I mean. If the pictures look cloudy, etc. this is why. I tried to adjust camera settings some but I'm not a camera guy and didn't want to waste time with it. I also didn't waste time editing/cropping any pictures...just wanted to take some for documentation purposes.



















*Full Tank Shots*


















*Random Close-Ups*































































Overall, I'm happy with the progress since I planted it on 12/23. It will be just about 2 weeks and things are doing okay. The Bacopa Japan and the Erio are the two worst off but I'm seeing new growth on each so I'm hoping they pull through. I need to add a couple more plants and have some ideas of what I would like but going to let some of these grow in a bit before I buy any more. I made the mistake last year with this tank and had way to many different plants IMO. I also need to move a few plants once things grow in/become stable.

I'll probably adjust the wood some once the moss takes over it all. I know I will have to move it to add moss to bare spots so it's kinda of just laying in there at the moment. I might also make it so the tips are in the dirt so it looks more natural....not sure yet.

Let me know what you guys think. I always like to here comments, critiques, etc. so I can get better.

P.S. the rock isn't permanent


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I personally loved your dutchish style from the last set up the best (one of my favorite looking tanks) but I am learning the hard way myself; referencing on your comment of having way too many different kinds of plants. It's good to learn from when having so many but then need to move on and focus on different set ups. Can't wait to see this one come along. Are you worried about algae issues being that you have such a low plant load currently or do you have the lights reduced ?

I've been telling folks these tanks are like works of art that change and are literally alive. My plants grow so fast that the tank looks different every two weeks at least. Some folks invest in expensive works of art that stay the same until the 2nd Law of Thermodynamics takes over...


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I think this will end up being more dutch like. I really wanted to try more ADA style but I find myself drawn to tanks like Tom B. does and other dutch aquascapers (Shay Fertig's aquarium is what got me into this hobby). I'm hoping I learn from my past mistakes.

I'm not too worried about algae right now. I've been doing water changes twice a week and being pretty good with trying to clean the tank. In the pictures the back wall and sides need scraped and I'm hoping to get to that this weekend. The CO2 was a bit funky for a couple days while we were out for xmas with the tank getting low but everything looks fine. I'm not getting any new algae that I can tell.

My par is between 90-100 micromols at the substrate on my Apogee meter. Lights are set at 60% and still at the same height as before. I'd like to add more plants but don't have the money to spend on them right now so got to work with what I got.

Yeah, these tanks are definitely works of art. After going through everything with this tank I can really appreciate the skills of certain people/aquascapers. This hobby is definitely one where you learn from hands on experience. I've read a lot and seen a lot but until I had experienced some of it first hand it didn't really click for me. Like you read people complaining about BBA but until I got it I had no idea....no I can sympathize with these people


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Loving the new layout...can't wait for it all to grow in.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking great! I will hopefully be scaping the 90G this weekend.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> Loving the new layout...can't wait for it all to grow in.


Thanks



Texan78 said:


> Looking great! I will hopefully be scaping the 90G this weekend.


Looking forward to see what you do.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Repaired the needle wheel pump for the CO2 system just now. No more bubbles


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I decided to raise my light a bit and reduce my light intensity. I'm now around 50 micromols at the substrate. I think long term this will be easier for me to maintain. I also had the CO2 cranked up so much the fish weren't all that active so I wanted to lower the light intensity and in term lower the CO2 demand to prevent algae. My 5 month old likes to watch the fish and I'd like them to be a bit more active for him 

I'll see how the plants do over the next month and adjust again if necessary.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice man!

Hopefully the Japan and erio pull thru. If they have showing new growth they should be good to go though.

Can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Erio is fine. Japan all melted but I got little stems and leaves that lived and its growing so should be fine. I'll post some pictures this weekend of them.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I also found a good way to clean the bottom of my tank....cranked up the MP40 on the opposite end of overflow. It sucked everything up from the substrate and blew it into the overflow.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Erio is fine. Japan all melted but I got little stems and leaves that lived and its growing so should be fine. I'll post some pictures this weekend of them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thats good at least.
ya the bacopa japan stems are so soft and fragile


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah whoever talked me into them should be shot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Yeah whoever talked me into them should be shot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol they will be nice if they didn't get stuck in the mail lmao


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

This past weekend I adjusted the wood so it looks more like roots. I buried the tips and more of the wood in the substrate. I moved around plants, trimmed, etc.

I'm happy with the wood but the plants aren't exciting me right now. I'm going to be patient and let it grow in again before adjusting but I have a few ideas in my head once the weather gets a bit warmer for shipping.

These pictures are from tonight.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I picked up some fish at the local clubs swap meet today. I added

2 Brilliant Bristlenose Pleco (L107)
6 Gold Laser Cories (CW010)
6 Super Red BN Plecos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking really nice Nick! The whole "planted root wad" look is a classic. Looking forward to seeing this one grow. 

MP40s are great for substrate cleaning, aren't they? I use a smaller Koralia in my 60 to do the same thing. Even though the VorTechs have some features and smaller profile that make them awesomesauce, I like the ability to move the Koralia around in the tank with my hand to help lift things off the substrate for a good cleaning. That's not really going to be an option in the 300 gal with an MP40 or two. How did you find it worked for you in your system? Was the flow enough to affect the whole substrate or did you get dead spots?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm mainly using the MP40 for surface ripple and it gets about 3/4 of the tank at Level 3. I can turn it up higher but I degas more CO2. The cardinals and the cories like playing in the flow though. The least water flow is below the overflow.

I'm still battling BBA in this tank and it's driving me nuts. Stems always do well but anything close to the substrate gets BBA. Since it seems to be coming from the substrate I'm thinking it was organics/proteins from left over food. This is one reason why I bought the cories yesterday. I tried amano shrimp last go around and my apisto's found a taste for them. If this doesn't work I'll probably move the shrimp eating fish to another tank and pick up an army of fire reds or yellow neons.

I'm doing 2-3 water changes a week, cleaned out my sump last week, EI dosing, 80-90 PAR, 60+ppm CO2 and have some new purigen on order. I also have been running my UV to help break down organics for the bacteria. Temperature is 77-78. It feels like I'm just stabbing in the dark anymore but I have to be doing something wrong maintenance wise. I've also been eyeing switching to poret foam for my wet/dry or trying RO/DI water.

Edit: I'm going to try and get some new pictures this evening.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I like this hardscape better! 
as far as the bba...
whats your ph look like over the course of the light period?
how much splashing in the back of the overflow?
i had a small outbreak a few months back, similar setup as yours, i cured it by making sure there was no splashing in the back of the overflow box, and spot treating the bba on the hardscape, trimming any effected leaves. I feel like bba is similar to spirogyra, once its induced, even if the initial problem is rectified, the bba will stay unless we kill it or harass it.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

This was the pH from about a month ago..not much has changed











I run a herbie overflow so no splashing.

Yeah, I've been trimming and doing spot excel treatments. But that just kills it...I want to figure out why its growing in the first place.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the new fish (and some old)  I took these while doing maintenance and the glass/water is/was dirty. I'll do some full tank shots later this week when I get time.

*L107*





































*Cories*



























*Oto's hanging out with one of the new guys*


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Those gold lazer cories are sweet and the brilliant plecos pretty cool also. Where did you get the cories and how much did they cost you? I have been wanting to get some for a long time now but my LFS wants $18 a piece for them and I wouldn't get any less than 10 if I get them, but I'm not paying $18 for them. I was thinking about getting some from Wetspot sometime this summer as that's the cheapest place I have been able to find them.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Local swap meet for $10 a piece.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice man!

the new fishes are cool!!!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

h4n said:


> very nice man!
> 
> the new fishes are cool!!!


Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you tried verifying you kh recently? maybe the waters been fluctuating due to the recent storms, fresh snow run offs etc. (assuming your using tap) 
hard to tell from the ph graph, how long do you run the co2/light schedule? maybe let the co2 run for a bit longer before co2 is kicked on. based on the ph, co2 should be adequate so maybe the light timing is off a bit. You may consider doing the h202 flash method, that will surly kill all of the bba(it really hates h202) then if it returns you know something is inducing it still.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't checked kH recently. I can check again but I doubt its changed much. I know if I go higher with the CO2 the fish get sluggish and Oto's go to the surface.

CO2 comes on 30 minutes before lights and go off 30 minutes before lights go off. Photoperiod is 8hrs

I'm not a fan of the H202 treatment.



My one thought I had came from reading UKAPS site....I do water changes when the lights are on, which means I'm fluctuating my CO2 twice a week for a couple hours at a time. I think I might start to try to do one water change once a week on the weekends before the lights come on so I don't have that pH fluctuating.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> Have you tried verifying you kh recently? maybe the waters been fluctuating due to the recent storms, fresh snow run offs etc. (assuming your using tap)
> hard to tell from the ph graph, how long do you run the co2/light schedule? maybe let the co2 run for a bit longer before co2 is kicked on. based on the ph, co2 should be adequate so maybe the light timing is off a bit. You may consider doing the h202 flash method, that will surly kill all of the bba(it really hates h202) then if it returns you know something is inducing it still.


Tested the tank water just now and it turned to red-pink between 90-100ppm...so around 5kH.

I'll do the tap this weekend


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

BBA is super difficult to get rid of. I've tried everything, and have decided to live with the fact that it will always survive in a few unseen places within my aquarium. Although, for a few weeks I was running C02 24/7 at a lower BPS and I noticed some die-off. If you have a controller then I would recommend 24/7 c02.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

I figured i would mention this since you guys are getting a lot of cold weather recently, you may keep an eye on the tanks temperature during the photo-period, any swings in temperature will effect the rate at which co2 is dissolving, decent swings can be enough to cause bba issues.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a cell phone picture from just now. Overall things are going well. I need to add a few more plants and let certain ones grow in. I've been putting off getting new plants because of the weather.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking great UDGags! My only quibble is the uneven substrate. Other than that, it looks like you've got another winner on your hands.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I agree about the substrate. The issue on the left is that my one return behind the stump is pointed down towards the front of the glass to avoid hitting the wood. I know it's hard to see in the picture but its pointed as high as possible. My only other option is to have both returns point to the right but then the left area by the substrate doesn't get much flow. I could point straight at the overflow but that's a waste of CO2. I guess I'll go back to how I had it with both pointed to the right unless I think of something else.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Getting good flow sucks sometimes, doesn't it? I've had similar issues in past tanks. Best of luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

It sure does. If I had to redo things I would do the returns slightly different. Maybe if the wife and kid go out of town this summer I'll change them...or just buy a second Vortech 

I'm still trying to figure out a plant for the right side....got some ideas but if anyone has anything that they think might look good I'm all ears.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Whereabouts on the right side?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> Whereabouts on the right side?


About 12" from the wall.....I might just see how new the plants fill in and go from there. Need something green/orange/white/purple...lol.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

L. peruensis would look nice in there as would some Java Fern or Bolbitis for darker greens.


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

I like the idea of the Peruensis. You I think a small bit of Panatal would work, although it's a similar leaf shape as the other green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I have some Ludwigia 'Red' Hybrid and Ludwigia Peruensis/Glandulosa on the way...both shipped out today. My plan it to put the 'Red' behind the Pink Ovalis and the Glandulosa on the right midground/foreground. I think I still want something different for the front left corner but I'm going to wait and see how this looks before working/changing on that.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I ordered some poret foam (10, 20 and 30 ppi) last night. Will switch from bioballs to poret this weekend.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Do you have room in the filter chamber(s) to put the foam under the bioballs and pack the whole chamber full? That is if you didn't buy enough to fill the entire chamber with foam. THAT would be awesome.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I bought enough to fill the entire chamber. I got 2" thick sheets of 10, 20 and 30ppi. Probably going to do 10, 20, 30, 30 where bio balls were...10 PPI on overflow and a 30 or 20 between chambers.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I might put the bioballs in the cerges or the other chamber. I don't want to remove them all at once.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

UDGags said:


> I bought enough to fill the entire chamber. I got 2" thick sheets of 10, 20 and 30ppi. Probably going to do 10, 20, 30, 30 where bio balls were...10 PPI on overflow and a 30 or 20 between chambers.


You're my hero.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I got in the Ludwigia 'Red' Hybrid and Ludwigia Peruensis/Glandulosa today. TPT's local plant pusher H4N also threw in some Baby Tears and Rotala Macranda 'Green' with the Ludwigia 'Red' so I put them in the tank until I decide what to do with them.

My plans for this weekend (wife and kid are out of town)...


Switch a light bulb in each unit to a UVL Red Sun bulb to help bring out the reds better.
Switch the bioballs over to poret foam.
Clean up more BBA on the MM
Calibrate pH probe

Long term I want to add some shrimp once more of the plants grow in better. I want them to have more cover and hiding places before spending money on them.

The pictures are of decent quality tonight. I didn't shut the water off or anything special just took pictures and played with some camera settings as you'll see.

*Full Tank Shot without Black Drape*









*Full Tank Shots with Black Drape*


















*Ludwigia Peruensis/Glandulosa (from Ebi)*









*Baby Tears(I doubt this will stay in the tank)*









*Rotala Macranda 'Green' (I like it)*


























*
You can see the color difference in the 'Red' and 'Pink' that I'm going for*


















*L107 chillin'*









*Runs the tank*


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> You're my hero.


Thanks...I think, lol.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking good! I like the mix of plants. If you ever decide to dump the Macrandra green shoot me a message, I just may be able to use it. 

One thing I thought of. Depending on how things grow and the plants fill in you may want to consider moving the L. glandulosa up next to the wood to fill in the crook in front of the stump and area where the L. ovalis is now. Having the larger leaved, and larger in general, plants next to the stump and the smaller leaved species farther away will help with visual balance and scale. The wood and green plant behind it are fairly dominant. The smaller plants you've got in the foreground and periphery do a good job of creating a big in the middle to small on the edges visual feel which is really nice.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I agree it probably needs to be moved to the right slightly (maybe one stem). If you look at the picture below there are stems behind that open area in the wood but they need to grow taller so you can see them from a front shot. The tallest stem is more on the right side so it looks off balance. I think this will be correct once they grow in and I trim.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking Good!~ I especially like the green around the stump.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

BruceF said:


> Looking Good!~ I especially like the green around the stump.


Thanks

I actually hacked back the Limnophila A LOT right before I took this picture so it looks kind of bad in this picture (at least close up). I'm excited for another 2-4 weeks to see what it looks like.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I caught your name on the PASO mailing list. Looking forward to reading through this thread.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Overfloater said:


> I caught your name on the PASO mailing list. Looking forward to reading through this thread.


Cool, I'll have to check your links out sometime this weekend as well.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Great thread. I too have lingering BBA issues. Reducing light and upping CO2 seemed to have slowed it down. Oddly enough, it only seems to grow on two surfaces; the stones and snail shells. I scrub it off the stones with a brush which keeps it well under control.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Overfloater; most of the snails in my tank have BBA as well. I'm thinking they are what spreads it! Consistant C02 definitely slows BBA down as well. I've never scrubbed any surfaces as I fear that will make it spread. I've noticed some BBA patches recede and begin dying off sometimes, this is without excel dosing so I am unsure what caused it.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

UDGags; the tank is looking awesome. Love the plecos and all the inhabitants you've showed off. It seems your T5's are pretty high off the top of the tank, I'd bet that with the amount of plant mass you have, you'd be able to lower it a little for the plants and get away with it.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never had any problems with it spreading after a scrub it off. If I recall correctly, I don't think BBA will survive if detached from its substrate. 

A lot of my BBA has actually turned green. Not sure if it's happy or dying.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely tank very ncie layout of plants/colors, really like the moss on the driftwood 'roots' and your 'lil pleco.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick,

How often do you trim? If you're open to it I'd love to swing by and check out this beast in person and possibly take some of your cuttings.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

> Great thread. I too have lingering BBA issues. Reducing light and upping CO2 seemed to have slowed it down. Oddly enough, it only seems to grow on two surfaces; the stones and snail shells. I scrub it off the stones with a brush which keeps it well under control.





> Overfloater; most of the snails in my tank have BBA as well. I'm thinking they are what spreads it! Consistant C02 definitely slows BBA down as well. I've never scrubbed any surfaces as I fear that will make it spread. I've noticed some BBA patches recede and begin dying off sometimes, this is without excel dosing so I am unsure what caused it.


I'm pretty sure my BBA is caused by organics. This is why I'm moving to poret foam this weekend. We'll see in a few weeks if I'm correct.

I can't go higher with CO2 (been 60-80 ppm) and I've tried low/high PAR multiple times.



synaethetic said:


> UDGags; the tank is looking awesome. Love the plecos and all the inhabitants you've showed off. It seems your T5's are pretty high off the top of the tank, I'd bet that with the amount of plant mass you have, you'd be able to lower it a little for the plants and get away with it.


I mess with the lights all the time BUT I have them up high because if they are lower they get splashed by siphon break mechanisms (in case of power loss) in the return lines. I'm around 80-90 PAR at the substrate right now with the lights that far from the surface and can go higher if I wanted. Last year I ran around 125 PAR with them closer to the surface and a lower % on the dimmer but I had to wipe off the plexiglass covering once or twice a week.



> Lovely tank very ncie layout of plants/colors, really like the moss on the driftwood 'roots' and your 'lil pleco.


Thank You!



> Nick,
> 
> How often do you trim? If you're open to it I'd love to swing by and check out this beast in person and possibly take some of your cuttings.


Usually once a week I'll spend a good chunk of time for a good trim/water change/etc. but I mess with it daily if I see some BBA, dead leaves, etc. that need to be taken out.

My wife is not keen with random strangers coming over to see the tank. I had a couple last year and she let me hear about it. If I ever have a weekend home alone it might work but those aren't common since we have a 7 month old.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I understand completely. I have two little ones myself. 

In about a month I will be looking to revamp the tank. Perhaps we can meet up at a place of your choosing and work something out for trimmings.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

My in-laws live in Canal Winchester so I get up to that area fairly often. Maybe we can meet on one of those trips.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm down with that. I'll be in touch.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I installed the UVL red's today....very cool looking!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Looks great. Lots of variety in there. Love how it's coming along


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

That lud pantanal I sent yuh is looking great already! Love the UVL Red. Really brings out the colors 


Mike


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

First of all I want to say awesome tank! Second I wanted to ask how's that much aquasoil working out/holding together for you? I have a 125g that I am trying to figure out what to do for the substrate, I don't want to spend hundreds on "soil", but if it lasts it may be worth it. Third I am also going to run a sump tank, 55g converted. I recently came across the foam that you are converting over to. I would love to hear you thoughts on the stuff. I know you just started with it though. Or do you have any sources where you found people loved it. As I didn't have much luck when searching for reviews on it for long-term use.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

The Trigger said:


> Looks great. Lots of variety in there. Love how it's coming along


Thanks



> That lud pantanal I sent yuh is looking great already! Love the UVL Red. Really brings out the colors
> 
> 
> Mike


It was L. Glandulosa and yes, it looks great!



> First of all I want to say awesome tank! Second I wanted to ask how's that much aquasoil working out/holding together for you? I have a 125g that I am trying to figure out what to do for the substrate, I don't want to spend hundreds on "soil", but if it lasts it may be worth it. Third I am also going to run a sump tank, 55g converted. I recently came across the foam that you are converting over to. I would love to hear you thoughts on the stuff. I know you just started with it though. Or do you have any sources where you found people loved it. As I didn't have much luck when searching for reviews on it for long-term use.


The aquasoil is holding up well...been over a year and I have no complaints. It should last a couple more from reading about others who use it.

I just put the foam in now and I am doing a water change. All the foam is 2" thick from Swiss Tropicals.

Here is 10ppi in the overflow. I left the top pipe of the herbie uncovered just to be safe.










Here is a picture and the reflection shows the UVL red










10ppi foam in sump (not sure if this will stay or not)










20ppi right below the 10ppi (The dog is Louie...Welsh Courgie/Boston Terrier mix)










2 layers of 30ppi below the 20ppi


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I ended up taking out the 10ppi (blue) in the sump. It was too high to get the correct flow. So I have 20, 30, 30 in there now with the empty tray above. If the 20ppi gets clogged too quickly I'll switch to 10, 20, 30ppi.

I also found 4 of the baby plecos in the sump I bought a few weeks ago....buggers were impossible to catch. I ended up covering the drain in the shower with the 10ppi foam and dumping them out catching them that way.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow that bulb certainly is red. Should really bring out the color in the plants.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

UDGags said:


> I ended up taking out the 10ppi (blue) in the sump. It was too high to get the correct flow. So I have 20, 30, 30 in there now with the empty tray above. If the 20ppi gets clogged too quickly I'll switch to 10, 20, 30ppi.
> 
> I also found 4 of the baby plecos in the sump I bought a few weeks ago....buggers were impossible to catch. I ended up covering the drain in the shower with the 10ppi foam and dumping them out catching them that way.


If you have the 10ppi, why don't you just do the 10, 20, 30? Or do you have something prefiltering it before? 

For the fish in the sump, I thought you had a screen on your overflow to stop them from going through? 

Also what kind of flow do you think you have going through the sump?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

chayos00 said:


> If you have the 10ppi, why don't you just do the 10, 20, 30? Or do you have something prefiltering it before?
> 
> For the fish in the sump, I thought you had a screen on your overflow to stop them from going through?
> 
> Also what kind of flow do you think you have going through the sump?



I have the 10ppi (blue) in the overflow. You can see it in the picture above.

I do have a screen. My guess is they fit through the edge or when I cleaned it they snuck in. They were $2 a piece so I wasn't too worried. They were about the length of a dime when I bought them so very small. The foam in the overflow should prevent them from getting in there again (I think/I hope).

The Mag18 is 1800 gph so I'd guess something around there.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

UDGags said:


> I have the 10ppi (blue) in the overflow. You can see it in the picture above.
> 
> I do have a screen. My guess is they fit through the edge or when I cleaned it they snuck in. They were $2 a piece so I wasn't too worried. They were about the length of a dime when I bought them so very small. The foam in the overflow should prevent them from getting in there again (I think/I hope).
> 
> The Mag18 is 1800 gph so I'd guess something around there.


Ah didn't catch the 10ppi in the overflow. So depending upon the head height and how strong the pump is to handle head height so my guess would be 800-1200gph.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, probably somewhere in there. I have a MP40 vortech as a powerhead...my goal was 20x+ waterflow when I set it up.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

UDGags said:


> Yeah, probably somewhere in there. I have a MP40 vortech as a powerhead...my goal was 20x+ waterflow when I set it up.


You would love the pump I have then. it's rated at about 3200 @ 0 head height and about 2000 @ 6 feet. I'll have to get the name for you tomorrow.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think I would go much higher. I already struggle with not blowing over all the stems. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

UDGags said:


> I don't think I would go much higher. I already struggle with not blowing over all the stems.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Haha yeah if that's happening then maybe not a good idea. However the pump I picked up is a Jebao DC-12000 with about 1866gpm @6.5 feet. However it's a variable speed DC pump so I'm sure it will be set slower than max speed. 

I bought it from www.fish-street.com for about $160 with shipping.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy cow, talk about hi tech  Great work so far! Glad to have you in PASO


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

nerdariostomp said:


> Holy cow, talk about hi tech  Great work so far! Glad to have you in PASO


Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll get to it this weekend


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So quick update before good pictures this weekend...

I've noticed a very different CO2 slope with the poret foam. I'll dive more into this in the future once my CO2 is functioning correctly (see below).

I broke my CO2 plumbing last week so my CO2 has been inconsistent while I await the replacement parts from GLA (Thanks Orlando!) This has led to some hair algae and BBA. Once I get the solenoid back in place everything will be fine. I don't get home until 6pm so tank is without CO2 for like 2.5hrs with lights.










Here is a quick cell phone picture of the tank a few minutes ago. Plants still need to grow some more but its coming along.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking great from 10. 

Are you going to the CAFE convention?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's looking a lot better! Sorry to hear about the busted CO2 rig, that blows. I'm interested to see how the foam has changed your filtration and CO2.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Overfloater said:


> Looking great from 10.
> 
> Are you going to the CAFE convention?


Thanks...probably not but I haven't ruled it out.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's looking a lot better! Sorry to hear about the busted CO2 rig, that blows. I'm interested to see how the foam has changed your filtration and CO2.


Yeah, it's getting there. I don't like some of the plant placements but that's easy to change once they grow a bit more. Some of the Ludwigia 'Red' is really starting to take the dark color like it did last year in my tank, which is what I was looking for. When I get them in from H4N they were the lighter red.

Yeah, I'm holding off on drawing conclusions because the CO2 rig was broke and I switched a ton of biomedia out for new foam so my bacteria cycle was messed up (which I can always see from pH readings). I figure I'll let everything stabilize and than make some comments.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I have the same problem. It's really difficult for me to leave the plants alone after a rescape when I see things that need to be tweaked.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So I did some trimming and rearrangement yesterday.

First we have the before picture...










And some after pictures


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks great. I really like the 3 foot long moss covered wood "leg."


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Big picture update 

But first my thoughts...


I think I'll move the Grandulosa to the front right corner. It's not growing tall enough to show over the wood like I want. Might give it another couple weeks but I see it moving.
I'm happy I bought the poret foam. Things have really stabilized once I got my CO2 regulator fixed.
I'm running about 90 ± 10 PAR
Ludwigia 'Red' has filled in nicely just needs to grow up now that the spaces is filled in.
I still have some BBA in places but it's much better and under control.

*Overall Tank Shot*









*Ludwigia Grandulosa*









*MM/XMas Moss/Bacopa Japan/Ludwigia 'Red'*









*Baby Tears-I really like how this is filling in*









_*Here is a comparison of the Rotala Macrandra Green I got from H4N. It really changed shape/colors in my tank.*_

*As-Received*









*Current*









*Some random pictures*



























































































*Hmm, what's going on here? *


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm really liking the MM carpeting. How often do you have to trim it ? Only when it gets leggy ? Any idea why the yellowing or was that due to the CO2 issues you had ? Either way things are filling in nicely !


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never trimmed the MM. I pull out runners that get too far away. The CO2 was fixed a few weeks back so I doubt that is the issue. I have a lot of CO2 ppm wise. If I had to guess I would say too much light, similar to Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## t2ak (Dec 28, 2013)

Wonderful tank!

I would like to say Thank You for taking the time with your Flora picture to label the plants. As someone who is new to the planted aquarium, it was nice to see the names and have a reference to what they look like all in one space. I usually have to search them name by name to find the one I am interested in.

Thanks again!


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Your tank looks great. Want to come scape my new tank. ha


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

t2ak said:


> Wonderful tank!
> 
> I would like to say Thank You for taking the time with your Flora picture to label the plants. As someone who is new to the planted aquarium, it was nice to see the names and have a reference to what they look like all in one space. I usually have to search them name by name to find the one I am interested in.
> 
> Thanks again!


I've heard this a couple times and I really need to do my current full tank shot like I did last years. Maybe tonight but if not this weekend I'll do an updated one.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

FishStix said:


> Your tank looks great. Want to come scape my new tank. ha


Thanks, if you live close I'd be willing to help.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Tank is looking great! The plant growth is awesome.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good. Are you having any issues with your Peruensis growing horizontally?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Great color! I especially like all the shades of green.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

sadchevy said:


> Tank is looking great! The plant growth is awesome.


Thanks



Overfloater said:


> Looks good. Are you having any issues with your Peruensis growing horizontally?


Just vertically...not sure what you exactly mean by horizontal since its a stem plant.



BruceF said:


> Great color! I especially like all the shades of green.


Thanks, I like the green too. I'm surprised how much I like the MM color once it filled in.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

So how's that poret foam holding up. I've been wondering about how often you may have to clean the first layer of foam, as that's gonna catch the majority of "crap" from the tank.

Any noticeable changes with your water quality?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

When you say mm do you mean marsilea minuta? Nice tank btw.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

chayos00 said:


> So how's that poret foam holding up. I've been wondering about how often you may have to clean the first layer of foam, as that's gonna catch the majority of "crap" from the tank.
> 
> Any noticeable changes with your water quality?


Well first I have a stainless steel screen on my overflow inlet. I then have my two pipes to my overflow setup as a herbie. The lower pipe is covered with 10ppi poret foam. The upper pipe has another stainless steel screen on it. I clean this 10ppi poret foam every 2 weeks. Once you get into the overflow I have the 20 and 30ppi poret foam. I have only cleaned the 20 ppi foam once since I put it in. 

I haven't noticed a huge difference in water quality to be honest. Maybe a bit less BBA (less organics possibly) but its hard to judge that. I have noticed that my CO2 degas rate has changed moving from the bioballs and poret foam. I've been meaning to pull off the graphs and make a post about it just haven't had the time or desire to lately. 

I did do a big trim this past weekend and moved some stuff so I'm due to post some pictures this weekend when I have the time to take them.


The screen I use is from McMaster-Carr and is #9319T141 Super-Corrosion-Resistant 316 SS Wire Cloth Woven, 10 X 10 Mesh, .035" Wire Diameter, 24" x 24" if anyone is curious. I cut it with tin snips and bend it to fit.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

exv152 said:


> When you say mm do you mean marsilea minuta? Nice tank btw.


Yes and thanks


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I mean horizontally.  It happens with many plants, especially Rotala sp green. I must have too much light.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome tank!!! Very nice!!!!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, the Peruensis is growing more horizontally then vertically. I moved it to the front as a foreground plant like 2 weeks ago because of this. I really need to get some pictures of the tank just haven't had time.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Quick cell phone picture from tonight...sorry about the glare and picture quality. It's starting to fill in how I envisioned...1-2 more months and it should be perfect.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome job!!! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! 

I'm hoping to get a good chunk of time to redo all the moss in the near future. It's been floating a lot and coming up as the cotton thread is dissolved. I need to use something for long term.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I hadn't done much in the past 3 weeks and it was out of control...just trimmed a ton!

Also removed all the xmas moss for now.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Your going remount the moss?

Use fishing line


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

looks great! I really like the contrast in the stems.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a cell phone picture tonight after the huge trim...moss won't get put back in until this weekend.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

those plants are very red and very cool. nice work


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a quick update...the tank is still going and I've switched a few things around . I've decided to enter the AGA contest so that's why the lack of updates. Just want to keep it under wraps until then. 

I'm still around stalking the various forums so feel free to comment or ask questions even though my picture updates are lacking.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

UDGags said:


> Just a quick update...the tank is still going and I've switched a few things around . I've decided to enter the AGA contest so that's why the lack of updates. Just want to keep it under wraps until then.
> 
> I'm still around stalking the various forums so feel free to comment or ask questions even though my picture updates are lacking.


Best of luck, Im sure it will be awesome!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I was looking at your lighting list on the first post. Are you still using those lights? What bulbs do you prefer? I've been running a 40 with 2 t5ho bulbs but I am becoming convinced I need to run 4. I just wanted to see if you concur?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

A picture tonight just for H4N 













BruceF said:


> I was looking at your lighting list on the first post. Are you still using those lights? What bulbs do you prefer? I've been running a 40 with 2 t5ho bulbs but I am becoming convinced I need to run 4. I just wanted to see if you concur?


Yes, I still have a total of 16 bulbs for a PAR around 100. I switched to some reds about 6 months ago...think its a couple pages back the exact type. Basically, got 1 or 2 of each bulb type in each unit.


----------



## danellis1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking good Nick are you going to the gcas auction


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

What's the pale green plant? 

PS I PMed you.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

How's the Amazonia holding up for you ? Is it mushy yet ? Would you choose it again if you were to redo your scape & substrate again ?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

danellis1229 said:


> Looking good Nick are you going to the gcas auction


Probably not, I don't have any open tanks right now.



coolnick said:


> What's the pale green plant?
> 
> PS I PMed you.


Where at in the picture? I know a few pages back I have them all labeled.



jfynyson said:


> How's the Amazonia holding up for you ? Is it mushy yet ? Would you choose it again if you were to redo your scape & substrate again ?


It's holding up very well and I would use it again in a heartbeat. I've heard good things about a couple other options but haven't tried any of them. For relatively the same cost I would go with the proven AS since it gives great results. 

If another substrate can prove time and time again that its worth it and won't break down I would use it if it was cheaper. My hesitation is that a lot of the 'new' soils on the market haven't been in a tank for multiple years and are hard to judge their long term stability.




Sorry for the delays in getting back to everyone. I've been busy IRL.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

UDGags said:


> Where at in the picture? I know a few pages back I have them all labeled.


I went back quite a few and couldn't find it, I'm talking about the two giant plants that dominate the middle/middle-left, pale green color right in the light.

IRL does not exist on the internets.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

coolnick said:


> I went back quite a few and couldn't find it, I'm talking about the two giant plants that dominate the middle/middle-left, pale green color right in the light.
> 
> IRL does not exist on the internets.


Limnophila Aromatica

You will sometimes see it more red if you limit N. A good example of the red is Shay Fertig's dutch tank from years back.

It can also be used in cooking (herb with fish).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So going to be tearing down this scape....looking for ideas of what to do for 2015.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

UDGags said:


> So going to be tearing down this scape....looking for ideas of what to do for 2015.


Ummmm..... You never shared pics of what you were growing for that contest. Can't tear down without sharing first!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

It never happened...real life got in the way. Tank pretty much looks like it does in the above picture. Nothing exciting but not terrible.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah life is a pain! I've been working on my aquarium stand for just about a year now for my 125g that I got a year ago.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures (cell phone quality) of my L107 from tonight's water change. Always tough to get them in pictures since they hide.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Taking apart the scape....Lots of xmas moss and MM  That's a 36" light bulb for reference


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't decide  I can either go the trunk look on each side or the branches coming out from one side (all wavy like). 

I've done the trunk look in the past and I think it might be easier because I have livestock in the tank. I think I would need to remove the livestock and drain the tank to move the substrate effectively. Anyone got any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Wood is almost sunk than I can scape...


----------



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking great. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

The "problem" I have with trunks is the inexplicable end at the top of the tank....I keep wanting to see something extend past the surface of the water. And when it isn't there, it bothers me for some unknown reason. 

Looking forward to seeing the new set up though! It will be awesome!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I completely agree with the trunk comment but in most pictures you never see the top of the tank. When I had my first scape in this 125g I had anubias at the top of the trunks and some plants that grew out of the top. It was a really nice look but I had to be careful with them so close to the lights and shading everything below. I think if my tank didn't have the top brace I would notice it more but as it the brace kinda breaks it up anyways. If I had your type of tank I would definitely be worried about it. Long term I want something more square or at least wider so I can add some depth elements to the tank. Right now I always feel like the 6' length is hard to work with only being so wide. 6" more inches would be awesome (that's what she said).

I'm hoping it awesome. I'm going to work on my rocks this weekend I think. Planning on painting/changing all my red lava rocks using drylock, cement tints and sand. I'm getting impatient with the wood so might attach some slate as well.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I did some scaping tonight with the wood. I think its time to pick out some plants. If you got some plant combo ideas I'm all ears.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

If you didn't get the Ludwigia red I can send you that. I also have Staurogyne repens I can spare. Your house is only an hour away.....


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks but I'm good with both. Not using stauro anyways but might use the L. red.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are the plants I'm getting from hanaquatics.com

Alternanthera Reineckii 'Variegated'
Ammannia Senegalensis
Crypt Striolata 
Eichhornia diversifolia
Eleocharis 'belem' (DGH Belem)
Hottonia Palustris
Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'
Ludwigia "Red" Hybrid
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Wallichii 

Going to start with these but might pick up a couple others I have my eyes on when I see some clippings available.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'm unsure how well that crypt or ammania will do, they seem to be sensitive plants from what I understand. Good luck with them regardless.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I had the ammania in my 2013 scape (see pic below) and it flourished. I didn't have any issues with it and it grew great (almost weed like).










It will be my first time with the Crypt (hell first time with any crypt) so we'll see.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

If you get the Wallichi going well, I'd be interested in cuttings in the future. Haven't had it in about 8 years, but never had much luck. 

Also, I'm looking forward to pictures of the hygrophila araguia. It was recently classified as hygrophila lancea but apparently there are two different plants and there seems to be some confusion.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

The hygrophila araguia I'm getting is in emersed form so it will take a bit to switch over.

Wallichi grew well for me in the past but it's definitely sensitive of the parameters. It needed it's space and high light to look good. If not it got really stringy and ragged looking Also having it in high current did not work


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

edit..will fix tomorrow


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

These pictures should be better to show the new hard scape. I tried to arrange the wood where I would have some natural rows and flow patterns. I also tried to keep in mind the golden rule in terms of final layout. Let me know what you think (good, bad, suggestions, comments, etc.)


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I like it. However, what do you think about moving the light colored piece to the left side making an intertwined fingers type space at the center of the tank? I think that would give you more planting options.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought about it but that's kind of what I did in 2013. I was looking to do something a bit different. I have a plan for the plants so we'll see how it works out. I do have a plant layout chart made but don't want to share it quite yet.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Are those the same pieces? They don't look like it to me.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

One of them is the same, it's the one on the right in 2013 and it is in the back in this years layout. I have other wood with it in this years layout and part of it is under the soil.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I see. Well have at it. I look forward to your ideas in execution.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So I've been busy since my plants came in Friday.


Took apart and cleaned both mag pumps.
Vacuumed out sump some
Finally replaced the ballast in my one ATI unit. So I'm back up to 16 bulbs instead of 14 bulbs.
Lowered ATI units (roughly 12.5" from water surface) and set PAR at 100-125 at substrate.
Replaced a piece of the sump that had broken. 
Also did a water change and some general maintenance.
Started EI dosing again

*My to-do list*

Buy some loaches for snail control. The LFS has some yo-yo loaches but I kinda want something smaller like zebra's.
Completely clean out sump
Buy a new pH probe

Here are the pictures of the plants and tank currently. This won't be the finally plant placement most likely for some of the plants but it will work to let them grow out. Most of the plants came in looking decent. A couple were a bit rough but I think everything will be fine in a week or two.

*Full Tank Shot*









*Eichhornia Diversifolia*









*Persicaria Pratermissa*









*Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' (emersed form)*









*Ludwigia "Red" Hybrid*









*Ammannia Senegalensis*









*Rotala Enie*









*Rotala Colorata*









*Alternanthera Reineckii 'Variegated'*









*Hottonia Palustris*









*Crypt Striolata & Eleocharis 'belem' (DGH belem)*
Striolata came in a bit rough but should be fine









*A couple of my cories swimming by*









I always love to hear feedback good or bad!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Geez 2013 was beauty! I can't wait to see what comes of this year!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Sub1117 said:


> Geez 2013 was beauty! I can't wait to see what comes of this year!


Thanks, it was my favorite as well. 2014 was okay just lacked TLC since most of my time was spent with the baby. I think I got a better handle on time now so I'm hoping 2015 looks better than 2013.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Your driftwood looks like a kangaroo sleeping! 

Those are great plant choices. Will be following the progress.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

BruceF said:


> Your driftwood looks like a kangaroo sleeping!
> 
> Those are great plant choices. Will be following the progress.


I just Googled Kangaroo sleeping (never thought I would do that for my aquarium) and I'm not sure I get the reference but thanks (I think)! hahaha


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I was just fooling around.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

BruceF said:


> I was just fooling around.


haha, I know


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I always like checking out your tank. Inspiring dutch work. Looks like you are off to a good start for 2015.


BruceF said:


> Your driftwood looks like a kangaroo sleeping!


Can't unsee...


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just read this whole thread because I love the look of your tank. Wow, you really know what your doing and the scapes you have accomplished are remarkable. I've got to be honest, this recent layout of wood seems a bit too linear to me... and the back right piece curving up like a head just strikes me as odd... but seeing the work you have done I think you could plant it just like it is and it will be remarkable. Some of your other hardscapes at this preliminary point just drew my eye in more I suppose... But I have seen some really cool looking tanks that drew attention when the plants and hardscape complemented each other well. I think you are capable of doing just that with the arrangement you have. Amazing skills, I am looking forward to seeing where this scape takes you.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Hyzer said:


> I always like checking out your tank. Inspiring dutch work. Looks like you are off to a good start for 2015. Can't unsee...


Thanks



HSA1255 said:


> I just read this whole thread because I love the look of your tank. Wow, you really know what your doing and the scapes you have accomplished are remarkable. I've got to be honest, this recent layout of wood seems a bit too linear to me... and the back right piece curving up like a head just strikes me as odd... but seeing the work you have done I think you could plant it just like it is and it will be remarkable. Some of your other hardscapes at this preliminary point just drew my eye in more I suppose... But I have seen some really cool looking tanks that drew attention when the plants and hardscape complemented each other well. I think you are capable of doing just that with the arrangement you have. Amazing skills, I am looking forward to seeing where this scape takes you.


Thanks for all the compliments. I've definitely learned a lot through this process.

You sound like my wife. I asked her about the hardscape and she wasn't a huge fan either. She liked when I had one piece of wood on each side the best. I also liked the wood on each side but that was so much like my 2013 tank that I wanted something a bit different. We'll see how it works out. It's easy enough to flip the wood and replant if this doesn't pan out.


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you could do a tank that's heavy on one side successfully... or even one with a center clump with branches reaching out.. you have the addiction. Ha.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, the thing the bugs me the most right now is that two pieces of wood are two different colors. I'm hoping long term I can cover/mask the front one.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

UDGags said:


> Yeah, the thing the bugs me the most right now is that two pieces of wood are two different colors. I'm hoping long term I can cover/mask the front one.


i noticed that immediately and liked the contrast. assumed it was by design as your tanks are very thought out.

i think i've mentioned this in the past, but props again for identifying plant names w/ pics. i'm not an expert by any means and it really helps to get to know the plants better. appreciate your effort in doing so.

agree w/ others on your 2013 tank. one of the best!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I basically have a stack of wood and that's what I chose. I have two other large pieces, one I used in 2013 and the other is too big for the tank. Ideally, I would have bought some new wood but I don't have the money for it so I'm working with what I got.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Got my new pH probe in the mail yesterday and got it installed and calibrated. The old one was giving very weird signals and wasn't consistent. It lasted roughly 2yrs in the tank. Now I can dial in the CO2 without harming the fish or causing an algae outbreak. 

I got the local swap meet this weekend so hoping to come back with some loaches. Anyone else going to the GCAS swap?

I also plan to upgrade to Apex Fusion this weekend. I'm still running their old web/phone interface.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I added 8x yo-yo loaches and 30 cardinals today


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

So I found out that the Rotala Wallichii I got was really Rotala Enie. I updated the labels on the pictures a few posts back. I don't mind since they look similar and the Enie costs more if I ever sell trimmings.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Overall I'm happy with the growth so far. I really like the left side of the tank but not a huge fan of the right yet. I might switch out a couple plants in a month or so. 

My battle against the snails is going well. They were really causing issues with their eggs/slime on the plants.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is what my pH (CO2) looks like...kH of ~4.5


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking good. Needs more growth!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I trimmed all the tall ones and replanted right before the pictures were taken. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am interested to see how the hygrophila araguia does. I am never sure if I like that plant or not. I think it really depends on how it is used.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

BruceF said:


> I am interested to see how the hygrophila araguia does. I am never sure if I like that plant or not. I think it really depends on how it is used.


So far I like it but it's in a bad location scape wise. It's more of a midground/background plant and I have it in a traditional foreground spot. I want to see how it fills in before moving it though. I really like how it looks in Overfloater's tank which is a lot more filled in.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

That's not a very low ph, I run mine in the mid 5s. Do you know your PAR levels?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it is a pH drop of 1 and it gives me roughly 65ppm of CO2 with a kH of 4.5. Yes, I have verified using a LaMotte test kit if you want to scroll through all the pages. I can push it a bit higher as seen previously but I don't think it's really needed.

Where are you in Cincy? Do you have the limestone water? You get some really weird water in certain places that make for some crazy readings.

I have an apogee PAR meter. I was at 100-125PAR but turned it down slightly (10-20% power on fixture) this past week. I haven't remeasured since but I'd guess around 90 PAR. I can take a measurement later tonight when I'm home.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm 100% ro because of the wacky water. Causes all kinds of problems.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

coolnick said:


> I'm 100% ro because of the wacky water. Causes all kinds of problems.


My water is pretty good out of the tap so I haven't invested in an RO unit yet. I would eventually like to for shrimp but its not on the top o my list yet.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I got to say thanks to you coolnick. I measured my PAR levels tonight and they were way off (high). I think I might have measured them with 'dirty' water after scaping before. I turned them down a total of 50% and still I am at 80-90 PAR. I was probably in the 150-200 range when I started...no wonder the fish were getting a tan 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Quick cell phone picture from tonight. Everything is doing well and filling in nicely. I'm starting to get some good color not that things have adjusted.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a cell phone picture from tonight. Sorry for the reflection but its a hassle for me to hang a drape to stop the reflection in the room. Everything is filling in nicely.

*I'm thinking about flipping one of the pieces of wood to the other side...What do you guys think?* I think it would let me do better rows and layouts.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

What do you have in your overflow inlet?


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

Growth is looking good, it's taking off.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Got any updates?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

It's currently a non-CO2, low light tank for various reasons. Nothing special. 

I'll be back at some point with CO2/high light just not right now.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yay wood!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Game time


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

HOLY ____! :surprise:


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

So much fun!! I can't wait to see what you do with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh wow.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Cleaned the room up some last night so took a better picture this morning. That's the 125g in the back.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I want all that wood!! Manzanita?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, Manzanita. Well, except for that small piece by the tub attached to the slate. That's an old decoration from a kids tank.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Where'd you get all the wood from? Lookin great!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I took out all the AS and started removing the black paint from the back glass. Waiting on my friend to come over and help me move the tank so I can get to the rest of the paint to remove. He is tentatively coming this weekend so I might have pictures of the rescape next week. My wife is also due in a month so that's top priority with getting things ready, etc. I figure I don't want to order a couple hundred dollars in plants until the spring anyways. I'm not a huge fan of testing USPS this time of year (snowing/cold here). Slower than I'd like but it's I'm keeping busy with other hobbies so it's not killing me.


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey there...have been following along on this thread (awesome tankscapes btw), any updates? Hope all is well with your new arrival! I just had one myself July last year so I know things get a bit hectic! Keep us updated!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Just about ready to add plants. Here is a cell phone pic from Saturday, water is cloudy from moving rocks.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this the same AS that you've had all along ? (i.e. still in tact and haven't needed to replace it yet)...nice looking hardscape by the way


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, same AS. 

I'm sure some of the nutrients are gone but I EI dose anyways so plants do fine. I figure I should be able to get a 2-3 more years out of it.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I finally got all the plants I needed last week and planted the tank. Needs a few months to grow out but I think it's a good start.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see! 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

~ 2 week shot


----------

